# Annelis might have Ovarian Remnant Syndrome



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

It seems a hernia might not be the only thing my beauty was left with after her Caesarian 
I haven't said anything until now because I wanted the vet to see her first, a bit of history - Annelis is a retired breeding Queen, her last litter was born by c section and she was spayed at the same time. She was left with a hernia, which I've had checked by 3 vets who all say keep an eye on it and don't think it's a problem. 

She's been living with me almost 2 years now, I can't remember when it started/whether she's always done it, but in the mornings she takes toys downstairs, whether there's someone down there or not and yells, sometimes for an hour, sometimes not, sometimes a little throughout the day, I just thought it was Annelis being Annelis. I've mentioned to my breeder before how she's quite noisey and she's said how she was always a quiet cat, again didn't really think anything of it. 
A few weeks ago Orphelia copied, grabbed a toy, sat on the floor and started yelling, I videoed it and sent it to my breeder (we're good friends) saying what the heck is this cat doing! She replied that's really odd, if I didn't know better I'd say she is calling, by chance I also had a recording of Annelis so sent that to her and she said the same thing. 

From there I embarked on researching "my spayed cat is calling" and I found Ovarian Remnant Syndrome. I've since kept a diary and discovered these calls come in cycles in the same way a cat in heat does, I used a very useful website and my girl displays most of their symptoms  

So off we went to see Bradley this evening, armed with my diary, he said he's never come across a cat with this before, so I've left him to do his research, he's calling the lab because she needs something injected into her, then 5 days later she'll have bloods taken to measure her hormone levels, this will basically confirm whether she has it or not. He's going to get back to me in the next couple of days. 

Anyone have any experience of this? The only option is surgery, she could have the tiniest bit of ovarian tissue left which is enough to cause the calling, she would need that removing and he would fix her hernia at the same time.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've never heard of this before so cannot advise but just wanted to say that I hope Annelis will be ok xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> It seems a hernia might not be the only thing my beauty was left with after her Caesarian
> I haven't said anything until now because I wanted the vet to see her first, a bit of history - Annelis is a retired breeding Queen, her last litter was born by c section and she was spayed at the same time. She was left with a hernia, which I've had checked by 3 vets who all say keep an eye on it and don't think it's a problem.
> 
> She's been living with me almost 2 years now, I can't remember when it started/whether she's always done it, but in the mornings she takes toys downstairs, whether there's someone down there or not and yells, sometimes for an hour, sometimes not, sometimes a little throughout the day, I just thought it was Annelis being Annelis. I've mentioned to my breeder before how she's quite noisey and she's said how she was always a quiet cat, again didn't really think anything of it.
> ...


Oh I hope she won't need surgery! I actually haven't heard of it but when Liddy was scanned when I adopted her my rescue friend felt sure she was already neutered so the vet did a scan she said that the ovaries are so tiny they they are really hard to see so I suppose it's possible that Annelis is still ovulating if that's the correct term. I hope it can be sorted without an op. Hugs xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh my, I'm really sorry to hear this. I didn't know this could happen? Did both your girls call? What happens if they don't operate? Can you control the hormones via injections surely she cannot have kittens anymore? Sorry so many questions which doesn't help.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I first heard it mentioned when I posted that tom cats just love Flossie, she really seems to attract them and shes all round them with her bum held high but after reading about it I came to the conclusion shes just a floozy. Theres no pattern with her, its any time and every time.

Are there any dangers associated with a remnant being left in-situ? I never saw anything about risks but then I stopped reading when it was obvious that there would be some sort of pattern in a cat with Ovarian Remnant Syndrome


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Annelis 

If this is what it is, it must be pretty frustrating for her, it does sound as if she's showing signs of coming into heat. Does she appear agitated when she has a cycle?

Is there a form of hormone therapy they can take at all?

Your vet sounds great, especially if he's doing his research. I hope the problem can be sorted with the minimal amount of discomfort for your baby girl.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

My cat had this recently. This hadn't happened with the vet before so they also needed to look into it. As I had her before she was spayed (took off someone along with her 4 kittens) I knew how she acted when calling. She was unwell for a while so I got her better before having her spayed.

She seem to be getting worse and had also became quite vicious so we decide to go for surgery to explore (advised by the vet). She also developed bad acne (maybe something to look for also) which has almost gone now. 

Anyway... she not only had an ovarian remnant but also had quite a large cyst. The vet said she would have been in pain and her hormones would have been all over the place. So very glad she had the surgery now and she is doing great. Back to her old friendly self. Although it did take a whole week before that temper started to calm down.

Also with the cyst, the cycle was very persistant and not normal (as in 1-3 days of being settle in between). 

The vet did mention the hormone test to me but as she'd gotten worse quickly, decided to go straight for surgery to see if anything could be spotted. The vet also mentioned it could be coming from her brain and there was somewhere else (maybe tumor related) can't remember what that was now sorry. 

Also no charge for the surgery or any pain medication given.

I'm sure your cat will be nothing like mine, just wanted to let you know what I experienced with it. Try not to worry though and from someone who hated the idea of putting my beautiful girl through surgery just to explore, it can be worthwhile. But be sure to talk through all options with your vet.

Hope this post sounds alright, I'm very tired right now.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I've never heard of it either & keeping my fingers crossed you have a solution soon - it must be very frustrating for her poor girl.

By coincidence, my dog is a retired breeding bitch who I had spayed when I got her. I met up with her breeder on Good Friday (annual dog show we can both get to as she lives hours away) for a catch up and mentioned something to her ...... a couple of times a year, when Maisie would have been due her season (I can pinpoint this easily as she had pups when I first say her), she becomes 'very attractive' to the boys  

We go through a good 2-3 weeks of loads of male dogs 'getting fruity' with her .... and yet the rest of the time, they don't 

It doesn't seem to affect her (mood wise etc) but it's something I'm currently looking into to see if late spayed females can give off some sort of hormone when they would've been due a season.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have heard of this in connection with cats that were spayed whilst in heat.
However more than one of my girls has done this thing with the toy and the particular loud crying and TBH I have always just thought it was a cute play habit, nothing more.
My Nellie RIP, who did have kittens and was actually spayed when pregnant again ( ) did it quite frequently but only with one special mousey toy. Millie does something similar with random bits of foam.
I have never thought of it as being related to a call, more some kind of instinctive play linked to kitten care.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> However more than one of my girls has done this thing with the toy and the particular loud crying and TBH I have always just thought it was a cute play habit, nothing more.


I have males and females who wander with toys while yowling. It's not related to heat cycles with mine.

I wouldn't send a cat or kitten off with a hernia.

I've heard of small pieces of tissue left behind in rare cases, hope you get some answers.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh no  Fingers crossed she doesnt have it and doesnt need surgery, and that you get answers quickly 

Duchess does the loud yelling with her toys too, when we first got her i used to go running to the noise every time as i though she had hurt herself or something  especially as she is a quiet cat the rest of time, eventually i realised its just her special 'playing with my toy' meow, (she also has a different, higher putched, 'dish the food up faster human' meow, these are the only two times she makes a noise.) As PP said i had never even thought it could be anything other than a play habit, although with duchess im pretty sure thats all it is as its a consistent thing she does and not cycled. 


Lots of luck to annelis xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Susan M said:


> She's been living with me almost 2 years now, I can't remember when it started/whether she's always done it, but in the mornings she takes toys downstairs, whether there's someone down there or not and yells, sometimes for an hour, sometimes not, sometimes a little throughout the day, I just thought it was Annelis being Annelis. I've mentioned to my breeder before how she's quite noisey and she's said how she was always a quiet cat, again didn't really think anything of it.
> A few weeks ago Orphelia copied, grabbed a toy, sat on the floor and started yelling, I videoed it and sent it to my breeder (we're good friends) saying what the heck is this cat doing! She replied that's really odd, if I didn't know better I'd say she is calling, by chance I also had a recording of Annelis so sent that to her and she said the same thing.
> 
> From there I embarked on researching "my spayed cat is calling" and I found Ovarian Remnant Syndrome. I've since kept a diary and discovered these calls come in cycles in the same way a cat in heat does, I used a very useful website and my girl displays most of their symptoms
> ...


I think the behaviour with the toy is common instinctive behaviour in cats who even though spayed are showing maternal tendencies. They are bringing 'prey' for their babies. I am not sure I would connect that with calling.

As has already been said it is possible for ovarian tissue to be left behind but it is very rare. I knew somebody many years ago whose girl had repeated operations for the condition. (I am not sure I would have done the same in the circumstances.)

Recently I heard of another case and treatment has certainly moved on. The specialist was able to identify the offending remnant with a scan and, as far as I know, one operation cured the problem.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Susan, you must be so worried. I do hope it turns out to be a false alarm and Annelis doesn't need surgery after all.

Bree meows loudly when playing with her toys too, but only during the night


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Does this mean possibly that she could still get a pyometra?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No, as the womb will have been removed with the spay. For this reason, unless the cycles are particularly distressing her, your household or yoru neighbours (I think she's a meezer, right?) then surgery wouldn't even be a consideration for me, particularly as it sounds like she's still eating well and not losing weight. The only thing I'd check into are the risks of mammary cancer which do go up by 10% each year a girl is left unsprayed. If those risks aren't increased by this tiny ovarian remnant, then I'd just leave it be. There are other things you can do too, for example, the supreleron chip which would negate the need for surgery too.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, as you can imagine I'm rather worried, of course I could be wrong, but it's my responsibility to have this checked out, because I really do believe it's a possibility. Even my vet agreed that the fact she has a hernia caused through that operation of could be the case.

I found this particular website helpful, of these 8 symptoms she 100% has 6  Estrus Symptoms after Spaying in Cats Swollen vulva I've never noticed, and I don't have a boy to know if she'd allow him to mate her, she does react to videos of males though, could be nothing but could be something!

With the toys, she doesn't play with with, just carries them downstairs and starts yelling, do yours always do it when they're actually playing? She's just had a session of calling just now, only a few minutes but no toys or anything, she just yelled :/ 
Ignoring the visual this is what it's like, that can go on almost constantly for an hour. She also becomes extra affectionate on the days where she is doing this. 


From what I've read surgery is the only option, I read something about an implant, but it's not generally used, it's best to remove whatever is left in there. The one positive is her hernia will be fixed and I'll never have to worry about that again, but putting her through surgery is a big worry  I don't think it's causing her any harm, but it's not fair to leave her with these hormones, she paces whilst she's doing it sometimes, I can't imagine it's very nice.



Firedog said:


> Does this mean possibly that she could still get a pyometra?


I don't think so, but I don't know, it's another big worry. The way I'm feeling at the moment with the vet having caused her a hernia and now potentially this, I wouldn't be completely surprised if her ovaries are still in there!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Susan, would be worth getting a specialist referral on this one. It seems a bit obscure and specific - given that she had a hernia that might have caused this. A lot of vets would probably not come across this situation and may be a specialist, if there is one, might know a lot more about this condition.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Thanks guys, as you can imagine I'm rather worried, of course I could be wrong, but it's my responsibility to have this checked out, because I really do believe it's a possibility. Even my vet agreed that the fact she has a hernia caused through that operation of could be the case.
> 
> I found this particular website helpful, of these 8 symptoms she 100% has 6  Estrus Symptoms after Spaying in Cats Swollen vulva I've never noticed, and I don't have a boy to know if she'd allow him to mate her, she does react to videos of males though, could be nothing but could be something!
> 
> ...


If you read from 5A on this site, you will find more information about it all, and possible tests that may be carried out first.

Female Cat in Heat - signs, symptoms and behavioral changes of feline estrus.

Hopefully that will help you a little bit more. I saved the link when my girl started calling again.

Edited to add...

During her second surgery she had a midline spay instead of re-doing the flank spay. Luckily it wasn't too hard to find thanks to the cyst, but can sometimes mean quite a long incision. Something my vet warned me about. My girls incision was only slightly bigger than normal spay size.

Is this the same vet who spayed her?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thanks guys, as you can imagine I'm rather worried, of course I could be wrong, but it's my responsibility to have this checked out, because I really do believe it's a possibility. Even my vet agreed that the fact she has a hernia caused through that operation of could be the case.
> 
> I found this particular website helpful, of these 8 symptoms she 100% has 6  Estrus Symptoms after Spaying in Cats Swollen vulva I've never noticed, and I don't have a boy to know if she'd allow him to mate her, she does react to videos of males though, could be nothing but could be something!
> 
> ...


The video isnt working for me hun, duchess often just carries her toys around and talks to them without actually playing though, she will yell while carrying them and then put it down and yell at it some more! She doesnt pace or anything though. I know how worrying it must be, however if im sure if it comes to her needing surgery she will sail through it.

Carly annelis is a british shorthair not a meezer so hopefully not disturbing the neighbours!


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Sophiebee said:


> The video isnt working for me hun, duchess often just carries her toys around and talks to them without actually playing though, she will yell while carrying them and then put it down and yell at it some more! She doesnt pace or anything though.


My girl does something similar to what I think Sophiebee is describing, she will bring her toy (or lately it might be a sock ) to where she wants it, then put it down and meow loudly. She doesn't play with it as far as I know, she usually does it at night but will stop as soon as we speak to her. She never does it without having carried something as far as I know though, not sure she would carry on whilst being filmed either.

I think if you're worried then checking up is the right thing to do. Fingers crossed Annelis will be OK.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Been there, done that and had the tarty mostly spayed female. Bubble was a little plump when she went in initially. They went in via the flank and lost an ovary. After some considerable rummaging, she came home as she was. We were reassured she couldn't get pregnant and I gave up reading about other risks because I didn't want further surgery.

She had a normal life span and we lost her a few years ago to acute renal failure. She called, but not too badly and was "attended" by one of our Maine Coon rescues, who had been castrated, but he had other ideas.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, so not quite as earsplitting then!

Still, I wouldn't be in a hurry to give her surgery if she were mine. If the womb is gone then she can't get pyo, so that's one worry removed. As I say, my only concern would be the mammary cancer given the hormones, but I guess that will depend a lot on hormone levels, and that's something best discussed with the vet.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

ALR said:


> Hi Susan, would be worth getting a specialist referral on this one. It seems a bit obscure and specific - given that she had a hernia that might have caused this. A lot of vets would probably not come across this situation and may be a specialist, if there is one, might know a lot more about this condition.


Thank you, that is definitely something I will discuss with my vet, he said he's never come across it before in a cat, not sure whether that means he has in a dog (which I read it occurs more commonly.) 


AdviceSeeker said:


> If you read from 5A on this site, you will find more information about it all, and possible tests that may be carried out first.
> 
> Female Cat in Heat - signs, symptoms and behavioral changes of feline estrus.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, I am going to give it a thorough read through. 
She had a midline spay as it was a c section, and this is where her hernia is. 
No, completely different vet and practice, this surgery took place when she still belonged to my breeder, I wouldn't go anywhere near that vet now.



carly87 said:


> Ah, so not quite as earsplitting then!
> 
> Still, I wouldn't be in a hurry to give her surgery if she were mine. If the womb is gone then she can't get pyo, so that's one worry removed. As I say, my only concern would be the mammary cancer given the hormones, but I guess that will depend a lot on hormone levels, and that's something best discussed with the vet.


She doesn't bother us, or the neighbours at all, I completely understand what you're saying about leaving her be, I don't think it's fair though, to leave her with hormones she can't control for the rest of her life. I will definitely ask if it has any effect on her chances of developing mammary cancer, thank you for bringing that to my attention.

I'm not rushing into anything, I'm currently waiting to hear from my vet to see what he has found out and we'll go from there. I do want to tests carried out though. Who knows if she is actually spayed, she's supposed to be, but the vet caused her to have a hernia, so who knows what he did inside of her? What if I leave it and in a few years time she does start losing weight and it becomes a problem, will I be kicking myself that I'm now faced with putting an older cat through surgery.

Oddly, she never had this behaviour with toys whilst she was a breeding Queen, it completely stopped for almost 2 weeks and then started again last Friday.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this. Poor Annelis! And poor you too. I can't offer any advice, just sympathy and hopes that it can be resolved easily. Xxx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Actually... I'm just wondering if you could go down the implant route. I've never thought of it before, but we also keep lots of ferrets and have them implanted with Suprelorin - a sort of chemical neutering. When that wears off after 18 months (but one of our boys has been going for over four years), then we have them surgically neutered. It's supposed to help prevent adrenal disease, but it may well help with your problem


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Just Googled it and found this if it helps 

Suprelorin - Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Little Zooey said:


> Actually... I'm just wondering if you could go down the implant route. I've never thought of it before, but we also keep lots of ferrets and have them implanted with Suprelorin - a sort of chemical neutering. When that wears off after 18 months (but one of our boys has been going for over four years), then we have them surgically neutered. It's supposed to help prevent adrenal disease, but it may well help with your problem


Thank you for that, I can't seem to get that website to work at the moment, but I have googled it. Would I be right in thinking she'd need that replaced fairly frequently? She's not quite 6 yet, although it's an option I don't think it's particularly fair to keep putting her through that for the rest of her life.
Same as it's not really fair to leave her calling the rest of her life (if it turns out that's what it is) It's unfair to keep an entire male and not satisfy his sexual urges, isn't it the same?

I have heard from the vet today, he's done his research and spoken to the lab. He's given me costs for the test and i've given him the go ahead to order the hormone in. It has to be injected into her whilst she's in the cycle, she was really going for it this morning and very unsettled, so we have an appointment tomorrow evening. 
She's going to hate me soon  I know it's what's best for her though.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Thank you for that, I can't seem to get that website to work at the moment, but I have googled it. Would I be right in thinking she'd need that replaced fairly frequently? She's not quite 6 yet, although it's an option I don't think it's particularly fair to keep putting her through that for the rest of her life.
> Same as it's not really fair to leave her calling the rest of her life (if it turns out that's what it is) It's unfair to keep an entire male and not satisfy his sexual urges, isn't it the same?


I have no personal experience of Suprelorin but I have a friend who has used it with one of her entire boys. She is expecting it to work for a variable amount of time from 6 months upwards but I suppose it may last longer in the present circumstances. With my friend's boy the procedure involved sedation before the implant.

Part of the website quoted by Little Zooey was very interesting in that it said a one-off course of pred might even be sufficient to stop the hormonal behaviour permanently.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I've managed to get it working now, I definitely understand using the implant in situations like that, I don't ever want her to call again though, what if it only lasts a year.
"Repeated implant use may be efficacious in case which respond to therapy but no long-term studies have been reported about multiple use in felines. 

The implant is difficult to remove if reversal is desired before the hormone in the implant becomes depleted, since the implant breaks easily. However, careful implant insertion to avoid breakage can facilitate later removal." 
I really don't like the sound of that.

The prednisolone is an interesting suggestion, and something I will definitely keep in mind. I have to think of her hernia in this as well.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Susan M said:


> It seems a hernia might not be the only thing my beauty was left with after her Caesarian
> I haven't said anything until now because I wanted the vet to see her first, a bit of history - Annelis is a retired breeding Queen, her last litter was born by c section and she was spayed at the same time. She was left with a hernia, which I've had checked by 3 vets who all say keep an eye on it and don't think it's a problem.
> 
> She's been living with me almost 2 years now, I can't remember when it started/whether she's always done it, but in the mornings she takes toys downstairs, whether there's someone down there or not and yells, sometimes for an hour, sometimes not, sometimes a little throughout the day, I just thought it was Annelis being Annelis. I've mentioned to my breeder before how she's quite noisey and she's said how she was always a quiet cat, again didn't really think anything of it.
> ...


I have heard of it in spayed female dogs, so would assume it is just as possible in cats too. Some of the tissue gets left during a spay, and if its still capable of producing hormones then you can get the symptoms of a heat because of this.

The test looks for something called oestradiol (E2) You can use it to test for the onset of oestrus in females or to see if there could be any ovarian tissue left in spayed females.

Sometimes if they are showing signs of Oestrus then a single test can be carried out but sometimes you have too do something called a GnRH or hCG stimulation test to make the ovarian tissue produce Oestradiol (E2) which will then make the Oestrodial detectable. Which sounds like the one that your vet mentioned.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I have heard of it in spayed female dogs, so would assume it is just as possible in cats too. Some of the tissue gets left during a spay, and if its still capable of producing hormones then you can get the symptoms of a heat because of this.
> 
> The test looks for something called oestradiol (E2) You can use it to test for the onset of oestrus in females or to see if there could be any ovarian tissue left in spayed females.
> 
> Sometimes if they are showing signs of Oestrus then a single test can be carried out but sometimes you have too do something called a GnRH or hCG stimulation test to make the ovarian tissue produce Oestradiol (E2) which will then make the Oestrodial detectable. Which sounds like the one that your vet mentioned.


From what I have read it is more common in dogs because they're more difficult to spay. Her c section was classed as an emergency, it doesn't excuse it, but maybe that's why tissue could have been left behind and she wasn't stitched up well causing her hernia.

Yes I think that's it, she is being injected with a hormone, and two weeks later blood will be taken to measure her estradiol levels.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Aawwww poor Annelis  I have only heard of it through googling when the feral girl I feed seemed to continue to call months after spaying. After a bit of research I don't think she is actually calling as it doesn't seem to fit a time frame so I think she's just a noisy girl!

I know you will do whatever is best for your girl whether that means surgery or not. I hope it's all sorted very soon and both you and the girls have nothing to worry about other than what position to sleep in that day  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks lovely, I really appreciate the kind well wishes, and help and advice from everyone. Worried about this stuff they're going to inject into her tomorrow


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sorry Annelis is having a hard time.  Big hugs for her and for you.

Ovarian remnant syndrome (ORS) is very uncommon in cats; as someone has mentioned (forgot whom, sorry), cats are a little easier to spay because you can visualise the ovary much better in a cat than a dog. Some dogs have their ovaries in their armpits and it can be quite hard to see what you're doing.

My boss had a case last year. My boss is an awesome surgeon. She really is. She was puzzled as to how she could have left a piece of ovarian tissue, but it turned out the cat in question had a small piece of ectopic ovarian tissue deep in the ligament near the kidney - completely unexpected. 

Remnants can also lurk in the inner abdominal wall or omentum (the membranes that surround the stomach). This can happen when a little fleck of ovarian tissue drops into the abdomen during surgery and seeds elsewhere - and there but for the grace of God go I.

Sometimes it is surgeon error; other times it is just nature being weird.


As for diagnosis, there are a few different blood tests. Measuring baseline oestrogen levels isn't too reliable as there can be a lot of variation over time. This is why we so often carry out stimulation tests involving injections of certain hormones. There are two main tests of this type:

1. GnRH stimulation test for non-calling queens
GnRH is a brain hormone that stimulates the ovaries to produce oestrogen. Giving a dose of synthetic GnRH (sometimes eCG, which is similar) gets the ovaries going, and then a few hours later you take a blood sample to measure oestrogen. If there is no ovarian tissue present, the GnRH will do nothing and you won't have any oestrogen in the bloodstream. This test is best carried out when the queen is between seasons.

2. GnRH stimulation test for calling queens
In an entire queen, or one with a remnant of ovarian tissue left, giving GnRH by injection during a season will induce ovulation. A blood sample measuring progesterone is taken 1-2 weeks later; if it's positive, it'll prove ovulation took place. No ovary = no ovulation = no progesterone.

The best time to perform a surgical exploration of the abdomen is when that progesterone is still high, as the ovarian tissue will be easier to find. When tissue has been removed, it should be sent to the lab to confirm that it is ovarian tissue.


Try not to worry. I know the uncertainty in these cases can be very upsetting. Side effects with the hormone injection are extremely rare, and it doesn't stay in the system all that long.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for this, you've confirmed everything I've read and I feel less like I'm going mad. 
The second test you mentioned is what she's having done, she was displaying pretty strong behaviour yesterday so hopefully this is a good time to do it. My vet said he'll do the blood test in 2 weeks. 
Appointment at 5pm, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly. 

Next step is working out insurance, I've never claimed before so I need to work out what I do!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Thank you so much for this, you've confirmed everything I've read and I feel less like I'm going mad.
> The second test you mentioned is what she's having done, she was displaying pretty strong behaviour yesterday so hopefully this is a good time to do it. My vet said he'll do the blood test in 2 weeks.
> Appointment at 5pm, fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.
> 
> Next step is working out insurance, I've never claimed before so I need to work out what I do!


Thinking of Annelis! And if you have any questions, ask the vet. 

Will insurance cover this? I know it's an unexpected thing, but lots of policies don't cover reproductive issues... check your policy.  It's easy to claim though, just take a claim form along to the vet's with you - you might have one in the paperwork with the insurance, or you might be able to print one off the insurance company's website.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Thinking of Annelis! And if you have any questions, ask the vet.
> 
> Will insurance cover this? I know it's an unexpected thing, but lots of policies don't cover reproductive issues... check your policy.  It's easy to claim though, just take a claim form along to the vet's with you - you might have one in the paperwork with the insurance, or you might be able to print one off the insurance company's website.


Thank you, I will do. Everyone's been out today, so I have no idea if she's still calling, she was really strong yesterday so I don't think she'd have just stopped completely surely.

Oh no  I'm with Petplan. The policy says they will not cover treatment in connection with breeding, pregnancy or giving birth. I don't know if that means a definite no, I'll have to call them. So frustrating, I didn't know she potentially had this or a hernia when I bought her. To be fair my breeder didn't either. 
She'll still get the treatment no matter what.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Thank you, I will do. Everyone's been out today, so I have no idea if she's still calling, she was really strong yesterday so I don't think she'd have just stopped completely surely.
> 
> Oh no  I'm with Petplan. The policy says they will not cover treatment in connection with breeding, pregnancy or giving birth. I don't know if that means a definite no, I'll have to call them. So frustrating, I didn't know she potentially had this or a hernia when I bought her. To be fair my breeder didn't either.
> She'll still get the treatment no matter what.


Petplan are pretty good TBF and I would *expect* them to cover... best to speak to them though.

From the T&Cs:

We will not pay...
5.the cost of spaying (including spaying following a false pregnancy) or castration, unless:
• the procedure is carried out when your pet is suffering from an injury or illness and is essential to treat the injury or illness, or
• *the costs claimed are for the treatment of complications arising from this procedure. *


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Petplan are pretty good TBF and I would *expect* them to cover... best to speak to them though.
> 
> From the T&Cs:
> 
> ...


Oh thank you, this and her hernia are definitely results of complications, so I may get lucky. I'll give them a call later or in the morning. I'm thinking I should wait until I have the results from her bloods back so I know if she needs surgery before claiming, then I can claim for everything altogether?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Oh thank you, this and her hernia are definitely results of complications, so I may get lucky. I'll give them a call later or in the morning. I'm thinking I should wait until I have the results from her bloods back so I know if she needs surgery before claiming, then I can claim for everything altogether?


Up to you. No harm in finding out and taking the claim form down.

The practice can either send off a claim now and put in a continuation claim later, if more treatment is needed. Or they can hold on to it and submit it after surgery (if surgery is needed).


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

That was horrible :crying: :crying: :crying: It had to be injected into the muscle, it really hurt her, she was struggling and crying  I think she's forgiven me, for now.



Shoshannah said:


> Up to you. No harm in finding out and taking the claim form down.
> 
> The practice can either send off a claim now and put in a continuation claim later, if more treatment is needed. Or they can hold on to it and submit it after surgery (if surgery is needed).


I asked him about it and he's said the same as you  I'm happy to wait and claim for it all at the end, I dug a form out ready. He also thinks it should be covered and said the same about Petplan as you. 
Thanks so much Shosh, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> That was horrible :crying: :crying: :crying: It had to be injected into the muscle, it really hurt her, she was struggling and crying  I think she's forgiven me, for now.
> 
> I asked him about it and he's said the same as you  I'm happy to wait and claim for it all at the end, I dug a form out ready. He also thinks it should be covered and said the same about Petplan as you.
> Thanks so much Shosh, I really appreciate your help.


Awwwww Susan you must have felt terrible watching Annelis having such a painful jab! Please give her a big cuddle and kiss from me. I do hope this gets sorted out soon hun. xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh bless her, IM injections can sting. Poor little mite, at least it's over now.

I once gave Orange Cat an antibiotic jab and he was rolling around like he'd been shot - I told him not to be such a drama queen, but I did feel bad.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Awww poor Annelis  bless her, I hope she's ok now. 

Sending (((((hugs))))) to you both xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, it was horrible  He did warn me it would sting, but I wasn't expecting that! She moved and pulled it out, so he had to go in again. Not looking forward to the blood test, I've never had to take them for anything like that before. 

Lol tough love eh! I scooped her up and showered her with kisses naturally! She's fine now, laying next to me  And like a good girl she's just confirmed she is still yelling and had a good session downstairs!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

poor baby hope she will be ok hugs xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Don't worry about the blood test hun it's into the vein so it isn't painful its just a case of keeping them still. She'll be fine! Bless her, little love.  xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Only just caught up with this thread. So sorry to read poor Annelis has been through the mill bless her. I hope all goes well from here, I've certainly learned a lot as I'm sure others have so thanks for sharing.
Lots of gentle hugs to you and the girls xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, blood tests aren't nearly as painful as IM injections. The bit about blood tests that cats don't tend to like is being held still - some are more fidgety than others.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Annelis - try to remember the whole picture and think in the scheme of things; a couple of seconds stinging within the 24 hours of a day and it puts it into perspective. Some treats and cuddles last a lot longer!!!

Pet plan are usually pretty good. Why don't you give them a ring and express your concerns, they might not be able to give you a definite yes or no (I don't see why it wouldn't be a yes though) but may give you a better idea. 

Did you know Annelis had a hernia when you picked her up from the breeder, I can't remember? If so they may not cover a hernia op, but they should cover all other treatment (so if the vet has to operate on Annelis for the ORS and just happens to remove the hernia at the same time.).


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Yes, blood tests aren't nearly as painful as IM injections. The bit about blood tests that cats don't tend to like is being held still - some are more fidgety than others.


My cats do not mind the blood test at all. It is those wretched hair clippers which make such a terrible noise. My vet just trims the hair with scissors but I don't know if that is feasible for cats with longer hair.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Thank you, it was horrible  He did warn me it would sting, but I wasn't expecting that! She moved and pulled it out, so he had to go in again. Not looking forward to the blood test, I've never had to take them for anything like that before.
> 
> Lol tough love eh! I scooped her up and showered her with kisses naturally! She's fine now, laying next to me  And like a good girl she's just confirmed she is still yelling and had a good session downstairs!


Roman has been having monthly blood tests since September last year and he's as good as gold when he has it done. I hope Annelis will be the same with having her bloods done.

I'm glad she's ok now and forgiven you


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Annelis, that must have been horrible Susan, I felt bad enough letting the vet wield her thermometer on Jaime. Hugs to you both xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

QOTN said:


> My cats do not mind the blood test at all. It is those wretched hair clippers which make such a terrible noise. My vet just trims the hair with scissors but I don't know if that is feasible for cats with longer hair.


Roman is a Maine Coon and his ruff has grown longer and longer since he's been having his bloods done, the first couple of months they used to shave a little patch on his neck but don't anymore, they just wet it and part the fur.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh thank you for the reassurance everyone, I assumed a blood test would be worse! She's not a fan of being held in general, she does seem okay for me to hold her in scary situations or if we're somewhere other than home. I hope he won't take her away to do it, I'd rather be there to comfort her.



huckybuck said:


> Poor Annelis - try to remember the whole picture and think in the scheme of things; a couple of seconds stinging within the 24 hours of a day and it puts it into perspective. Some treats and cuddles last a lot longer!!!
> 
> Pet plan are usually pretty good. Why don't you give them a ring and express your concerns, they might not be able to give you a definite yes or no (I don't see why it wouldn't be a yes though) but may give you a better idea.
> 
> Did you know Annelis had a hernia when you picked her up from the breeder, I can't remember? If so they may not cover a hernia op, but they should cover all other treatment (so if the vet has to operate on Annelis for the ORS and just happens to remove the hernia at the same time.).


You're completely right, he said it only stings when it's being injected, it was quite a lot of liquid so seemed to take a while! She was really happy as soon as we got out the car and she knew we were home, gave her a big squeeze and she took treats straight away 

I think I'll give them a call tomorrow. No I didn't, my breeder didn't either, she's always loved a tummy tickle and I didn't notice it until a couple of months after I got her. It's about 2inches long and quite prominent, so I have no idea when it got there. I asked my vet today if it's possible for it to present itself s few months after her surgery, he said it doesn't exactly feel how hernia's do, but it doesn't feel like anything other than a hernia.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Most of the time our vet takes the cat to the back room to do the blood tests as I think it's the owners who get squeamish about it 

I'm sure if you ask to be present they will let you but as long as you trust the vets and the nurses I wouldn't worry if you're not in the same room. It's all over very quickly.

Well, if both the breeder and you didn't know about the hernia, then it's not pre existing and you should be absolutely fine


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The nurses do Roman's bloods, I only went in the first time just to make sure he was ok, he's good at the vets anyway and always flirts with the vets and nurses  I saw that he was fine, even with the clippers  so haven't been in with him anymore, the nurse always says he was good when she brings him back to me and he always looks happy and not scared.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've not been with mine when they've been having bloods done. They just take them out the back and do it nice and quick. None of my cats have ever been bothered by it in the slightest. Poor vets aren't allowed to clip, so they wet down the furr and separate to find the vein.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh okay thanks, I will prepare myself for not being there then  She'll be fine, she's such a good girl, and I trust my vet and the vet nurses are great. I just hate the idea of her being scared without me  She's very strong so they may have fun holding her lol. 
Is it her neck they'll take it from?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Oh okay thanks, I will prepare myself for not being there then  She'll be fine, she's such a good girl, and I trust my vet and the vet nurses are great. I just hate the idea of her being scared without me  She's very strong so they may have fun holding her lol.
> Is it her neck they'll take it from?


I'm sure she'll be fine 

Roman's always had it taken from his neck, not sure if they take from anywhere else.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Oh okay thanks, I will prepare myself for not being there then  She'll be fine, she's such a good girl, and I trust my vet and the vet nurses are great. I just hate the idea of her being scared without me  She's very strong so they may have fun holding her lol.
> Is it her neck they'll take it from?


The neck is the favoured spot unless only a tiny amount of blood is required. In that case it can be taken from the arm, (sorry, front leg.)

I always stay with my cats for reassurance but I do not hold them since there is a skill to it. It is interesting to see the different nurses' level of expertise. The very experienced ones are a real help to the vet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

QOTN said:


> My cats do not mind the blood test at all. It is those wretched hair clippers which make such a terrible noise. My vet just trims the hair with scissors but I don't know if that is feasible for cats with longer hair.


We have a pair of super-quiet clippers for cats, they're awesome.  I hate it when the battery runs down as then it's only the big noisy ones, or the scissors (which are fine but take ages when it's a hairy cat!).

I'm sure Annelis will be fine, it'll be over in a flash. Lots of vets take blood without the owner present, that's normal - but if you really want to be there then they should let you.  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've always tried to get my lot used to the noise of the clippers so that it's not so scary if ever they need them - we have games with an electric toothbrush where I tickle them and "groom" them with it. As a result they aren't scared of the noise at all. I do have a slight problem if I get an electric shaver out at home though as they will think it's part of the game  and try to get me to groom them with it :yikes:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Oh thank you for the reassurance everyone, I assumed a blood test would be worse! She's not a fan of being held in general, she does seem okay for me to hold her in scary situations or if we're somewhere other than home. I hope he won't take her away to do it, I'd rather be there to comfort her.


Charlie-girl has had to be clipped twice at the vets (same vet both times as it happens) - once a couple of years ago to expose abcesses on her tail after the local randy tom cat bit her, and once a couple of months ago when she had bloods done before starting Meloxidyl long term for her arthritis.

The tail clipping was done in the main exam room, and she went from being gently held by me on the table, to half in my arms, to fully in my arms - though it wasn't the noise of the clippers that did that, it was the pain of the abcesses bursting as he shaved, I'm sure of that, as it's the only time in her life with me she has ever attempted to bite (she only got a mouthful of fleece and jumper )

The bloods they took her out back to do, and it took them two goes - not because of the clippers, they clipped her fine, but she wouldn't hold still to have it taken from her chest the first time! So the vet said then they shaved her foreleg to try from there, but all of a sudden she stopped wriggling and and just sat there and let them take it from her chest anyway. Personally I think she'd have been absolutely fine with the chest first time if they'd have done it in the main exam room again and let me hold her; it just took her a few minutes to realise they were only trying to help her. And I'm sure she DOES know 

*hugs* I'm sure you'll both handle it just fine  If you really do want to stay with her, then it's worth asking


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I'll see what they say, I'd like to be there but it may make it more difficult for them because she doesn't like to be held, but in scary situations she tries to get to me and will hold on with a death grip!

Definitely think we did this at a perfect time, she's yelling really hard this morning, 45 minutes and counting. When she's not in this cycle she'd be chilling upside down in the hallway or playing in the bath at this time of day.



Jesthar said:


> The tail clipping was done in the main exam room, and she went from being gently held by me on the table, to half in my arms, to fully in my arms - though it wasn't the noise of the clippers that did that, it was the pain of the abcesses bursting as he shaved, I'm sure of that, as it's the only time in her life with me she has ever attempted to bite (she only got a mouthful of fleece and jumper )


Aww poor girl! That must have been really painful for her.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh gosh, I've only just caught up with this.

I'm so sorry you and Annelis are going through it. it must be very worrying.

Sending lots of love and cuddles. Xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Just called Petplan, they weren't particularly helpful tbh. She said she's covered for £7000 a year etc, and when I submit a claim form they decide. It's down on her records now at least.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sure she'll be covered - I can't see why not tbh.
Try not to worry. Just concentrate on sorting her out now xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I'm sure she'll be covered - I can't see why not tbh.
> Try not to worry. Just concentrate on sorting her out now xx


She'll be having whatever she needs regardless  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I've always been with my cats when blood is taken and not had any problem (except with OH! he normally turns a funny colour and leaves the room!) mostly the vets seem to take the blood from the front leg (Shin???) I think the vein is very close against the skin and can actually be seen??? Don't worry Hun Annelis will be fine it takes less than a minute! XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Hope all goes well hun thinking of you and I'm sure all will be ok. Sending hugs X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I've always been with my cats when blood is taken and not had any problem (except with OH! he normally turns a funny colour and leaves the room!) mostly the vets seem to take the blood from the front leg (Shin???) I think the vein is very close against the skin and can actually be seen??? Don't worry Hun Annelis will be fine it takes less than a minute! XXX


Thank you, I will try not to worry too much. I'm sure once I've been through it once, if ther of them need blood taking some other time I'll be okay 

Wiling the next 2 weeks away now, I just want the results so I can make her better.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Susan did you look at the link that Advice seeker posted earlier in the thread? It explains everything really well also all the options for dealing with it. The tests are the first option of course. She does sound like she's calling in your vid btw. Don't get yourself in a panic even if surgery is necessary the op would be no worse than a spay to avoid any risk of stump pyro. It also says that the best time for surgery is while the cat is in heat as the ovarian follicles are larger which makes it easier for the vet to see! Anyway I'm getting a bit ahead of myself sorry hun we need the test results first!  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I did  It's a very interesting read, the bit about pyometron is definitely a worry though. I've done a lot of reading about this over the last month, before I even took her to the vets. 
You're not getting ahead of yourself, I need to be prepared for if the outcome is positive. I have listened to and read up on the alternate suggestions I've received, but in my mind surgery is the only option. I want this gone for good. I know articles seem to focus more on it being a problem for the owner, it's not a problem for me, I don't think it's fair to leave her for the hopefully 10+ years I've got with her coming into call regularly. She gets so unsettled, it's just not fair. Of course pyometra isn't a risk, but pyometron is. Her hernia has to come into the decision also. 

It shouldn't be too difficult to plan surgery around her cycle, as I say I've been monitoring it, last time there was just under 2 weeks break before she started again. She's been going for a week now, not too much today so I'd imagine she'll have another break soon. 

Thanks for all your comments, they've been really helpful  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I did  It's a very interesting read, the bit about pyometron is definitely a worry though. I've done a lot of reading about this over the last month, before I even took her to the vets.
> You're not getting ahead of yourself, I need to be prepared for if the outcome is positive. I have listened to and read up on the alternate suggestions I've received, but in my mind surgery is the only option. I want this gone for good. I know articles seem to focus more on it being a problem for the owner, it's not a problem for me, I don't think it's fair to leave her for the hopefully 10+ years I've got with her coming into call regularly. She gets so unsettled, it's just not fair. Of course pyometra isn't a risk, but pyometron is. Her hernia has to come into the decision also.
> 
> It shouldn't be too difficult to plan surgery around her cycle, as I say I've been monitoring it, last time there was just under 2 weeks break before she started again. She's been going for a week now, not too much today so I'd imagine she'll have another break soon.
> ...


Hi again, I agree none of us want to put our cats through surgery if we can possibly avoid it but if after a twenty minute op all Annelis's problems would be dealt with then I would go for it in a heartbeat, I feel it's a better solution to longterm hormone treatments. XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Me too  

For anyone still reading wondering if she can get pyometra, no, but I'll copy and paste the bit about pyometron. 

Cats with ovarian remnants should not be able to get pregnant because the ovarian tissue left behind is not in communication with a uterus. What the ovarian remnant cat can occasionally develop, however, is a condition called a stump pyometron: a bacterial infection of the small section of uterine body (uterine stump) that has been left behind after the spay surgery. Pyometron is an infection of the uterus or uterine stump that most commonly develops under the hormonal influence of a cycling ovary or ovarian remnant (i.e. it results from the cycle of estrogen and progesterone release by the ovary). The infection that occurs can be life threatening. Animals without cycling ovarian tissue at all are very unlikely to suffer from the pyometra condition and so, for this reason, it is advisable that cats with symptoms suggestive of ovarian remnants (return to heat, calling etc) undergo work-up and surgery to remove the section/s of ovary left behind. This should prevent a 'stump pyo' from occurring.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi S
This part of the article also got my attention! Hopefully the tests will be conclusive and you can get this sorted out soon hun, I know it's a terrible worry but the Vet will be able to resolve it or maybe refer you to a specialised vet either way it can be treated and also get that hernia sorted. If you're not squeamish watch the video that Shosh posted of the female spay op you will see exactly how it's performed and see the ovaries and the uterus removed. I would hope that it would reassure rather than scare you. Thinking of you and hugs being sent for you and that gorgeous Annelis! xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I trust that my vet will take good care of her, he's so gentle and caring and he did Orphelia's spay  
Not squeamish, I've watched neutering videos on Cats Protection before, possibly not the best time for me to watch that though  The way that kitten reacted when she was injected into the muscle, that was Annelis, but far worse, for longer because it was a lot more liquid. I hope they're wouldn't need to do that to her again!

Pleased to say she's had no side effects from the chorulon injection though


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I trust that my vet will take good care of her, he's so gentle and caring and he did Orphelia's spay
> Not squeamish, I've watched neutering videos on Cats Protection before, possibly not the best time for me to watch that though  The way that kitten reacted when she was injected into the muscle, that was Annelis, but far worse, for longer because it was a lot more liquid. I hope they're wouldn't need to do that to her again!
> 
> Pleased to say she's had no side effects from the chorulon injection though


Ah sorry Hun perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned the video!  Has Annelis been calling today? XXX


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I trust that my vet will take good care of her, he's so gentle and caring and he did Orphelia's spay
> Not squeamish, I've watched neutering videos on Cats Protection before, possibly not the best time for me to watch that though  The way that kitten reacted when she was injected into the muscle, that was Annelis, but far worse, for longer because it was a lot more liquid. I hope they're wouldn't need to do that to her again!
> 
> Pleased to say she's had no side effects from the chorulon injection though


Sorry I couldn't warn you about the injection. So glad I missed out on watching my girl have to go through that and glad to know that Annelis has coped well with it since.

My girl was a really loud day and night when calling, and at least every two weeks before the first spay and also she could do that for almost a week. No way could I have left her. Even if she wasn't though, I do think it good to do the surgery for her sake. The worst bit really is the recovery.

You are doing all you can for her in informing yourself and having the tests done. On the plus side, that hernia will be sorted too :thumbsup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Ah sorry Hun perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned the video!  Has Annelis been calling today? XXX


 No problem, I'd have probably watched it anyway, I love stuff like that 
Yep, she's still going bless her, just over a week now so I expect it to stop soon xxx



AdviceSeeker said:


> Sorry I couldn't warn you about the injection. So glad I missed out on watching my girl have to go through that and glad to know that Annelis has coped well with it since.
> 
> My girl was a really loud day and night when calling, and at least every two weeks before the first spay and also she could do that for almost a week. No way could I have left her. Even if she wasn't though, I do think it good to do the surgery for her sake. The worst bit really is the recovery.
> 
> You are doing all you can for her in informing yourself and having the tests done. On the plus side, that hernia will be sorted too :thumbsup:


Bless her, it just doesn't seem fair not to do something about it when they're unsettled does it? Annelis is mostly in the morning, but when she's going strong we get a bit throughout the day and some in the evening. Pleased to say she sleeps all night, we've always had a good bedtime routine, now I think about it, she goes through phases of being impatient to get up, maybe the timing of that ties into this cycle she has.

How long did it take for your girl to recover? And how big was the incision? This is about the size of the hernia, so I expect it'll be a bit bigger than that?


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> No problem, I'd have probably watched it anyway, I love stuff like that
> Yep, she's still going bless her, just over a week now so I expect it to stop soon xxx
> 
> Bless her, it just doesn't seem fair not to do something about it when they're unsettled does it? Annelis is mostly in the morning, but when she's going strong we get a bit throughout the day and some in the evening. Pleased to say she sleeps all night, we've always had a good bedtime routine, now I think about it, she goes through phases of being impatient to get up, maybe the timing of that ties into this cycle she has.
> ...


She was pretty much back to normal after a day or two, temper issues aside. The worst thing was the collar as she just would not stop trying to get at the stitches with it off.

Her wound was just a little bigger than your girls. The vet did say they would have made it bigger than that if needed, so pretty lucky that way. They did shave a lot of fur off her tummy though (i'll try and get a photo tomorrow. That will give you a better idea of how far they may go.). That is slowly growing back. She had her surgery just over a month ago.

It's a nightmare to go through, but to have a good result at the end makes it so worthwhile. She's a much happier cat now thanks to that surgery.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

AdviceSeeker said:


> She was pretty much back to normal after a day or two, temper issues aside. The worst thing was the collar as she just would not stop trying to get at the stitches with it off.
> 
> Her wound was just a little bigger than your girls. The vet did say they would have made it bigger than that if needed, so pretty lucky that way. They did shave a lot of fur off her tummy though (i'll try and get a photo tomorrow. That will give you a better idea of how far they may go.). That is slowly growing back. She had her surgery just over a month ago.
> 
> It's a nightmare to go through, but to have a good result at the end makes it so worthwhile. She's a much happier cat now thanks to that surgery.


Oh wow, really recent you went through it. One symptom I can say she definitely doesn't have is any aggression, she's too laid back for that, she will be grumpy as anything if she had to wear a collar though  She didn't have any outside stitches when she had the surgery initially because of feeding kittens especially.

Thanks that would be great, I'm expecting it would have to be reasonably big, especially if he has to go hunting for the bit of tissue. It's really great being able to hear about your experience 

She's still yelling, beginning to wonder if it's ever going to stop! Getting paranoid now, I know it comes in cycles though, she stopped for two weeks before this latest run started.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Oh wow, really recent you went through it. One symptom I can say she definitely doesn't have is any aggression, she's too laid back for that, she will be grumpy as anything if she had to wear a collar though  She didn't have any outside stitches when she had the surgery initially because of feeding kittens especially.
> 
> Thanks that would be great, I'm expecting it would have to be reasonably big, especially if he has to go hunting for the bit of tissue. It's really great being able to hear about your experience
> 
> She's still yelling, beginning to wonder if it's ever going to stop! Getting paranoid now, I know it comes in cycles though, she stopped for two weeks before this latest run started.


The aggression was due to the cyst and general hormone overload. I didn't know whether to pet her somedays or run and hide. Funny saying that now, but at the time it was horrible for her. She just could not settle herself at all. She's a big softy usually and the aggression was like having a different cat around. She would out of nowhere go for me or the other cats. Really strange for them too and I ended up keeping them apart until after the surgery. All back to normal now though.

Hopefully your vet will use a different method for closing up or Annelis doesn't attempt to get at them. May also depend on wound size too.

I wonder if the hormone injection may be making it seem worse this time round. Does that keep the cycle going for longer or is it expected to be as normal? Hopefully she will settle again soon.

I have a couple of photos taken for you to see. I just need to find my bluetooth device to get them off my phone and onto here for you. I'll be taking a look for that when I get back home later. If I don't find that i'll get my camera out and take some more. I need to get some batteries anyway so I can take some more photos of her kittens when I go to see them. I ended up keeping two of them and see the other two as often as I like.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

I didn't think earlier to check this laptop for bluetooth  It actually has it already so one photo added. It's not the best but hopefully good enough to give you an idea.

I did take more but they don't show up that well.

Edit: Just looking again and I will try and get you a full photo for a better idea. It's just catching her lying down and showing her tummy for us.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

AdviceSeeker said:


> The aggression was due to the cyst and general hormone overload. I didn't know whether to pet her somedays or run and hide. Funny saying that now, but at the time it was horrible for her. She just could not settle herself at all. She's a big softy usually and the aggression was like having a different cat around. She would out of nowhere go for me or the other cats. Really strange for them too and I ended up keeping them apart until after the surgery. All back to normal now though.
> 
> Hopefully your vet will use a different method for closing up or Annelis doesn't attempt to get at them. May also depend on wound size too.
> 
> ...





AdviceSeeker said:


> I didn't think earlier to check this laptop for bluetooth  It actually has it already so one photo added. It's not the best but hopefully good enough to give you an idea.
> 
> I did take more but they don't show up that well.
> 
> Edit: Just looking again and I will try and get you a full photo for a better idea. It's just catching her lying down and showing her tummy for us.


Bless her, so pleased that cured that behaviour for her, can't have been nice for her being like that. 
Very true, I think I'll ask what method he'd use to close her up.

I never even thought of that, so glad I mentioned it now! It would make sense that she's calling for so long when she's just had a big dose of hormones injected into her wouldn't it? I'm not sure how long she usually does it before a break, but I know she definitely stops, last time was for almost 2 weeks. I keep doubting myself, I know her symptoms are real though.

That's lovely you get to see the other kittens and can see what great homes they have 
Thank you for that pic! Bless her, little naked tum, I think that's the kind of size shave I was expecting, the kind of size they have for a c section really.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Bless her, so pleased that cured that behaviour for her, can't have been nice for her being like that.
> Very true, I think I'll ask what method he'd use to close her up.
> 
> I never even thought of that, so glad I mentioned it now! It would make sense that she's calling for so long when she's just had a big dose of hormones injected into her wouldn't it? I'm not sure how long she usually does it before a break, but I know she definitely stops, last time was for almost 2 weeks. I keep doubting myself, I know her symptoms are real though.
> ...


Hi, I haven't been online due to internet connection problems.

How is Annelis doing now? Hope the hormones have settle down for her now.

Don't doubt yourself on this. You know your girl well enough to know when something is different about her. May not always be what you think, but if you suspect something is up, it's always best to get them a good check over to be safe. You are doing the right thing. Can be scarey at times though and none of us can know everything.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

AdviceSeeker said:


> Hi, I haven't been online due to internet connection problems.
> 
> How is Annelis doing now? Hope the hormones have settle down for her now.
> 
> Don't doubt yourself on this. You know your girl well enough to know when something is different about her. May not always be what you think, but if you suspect something is up, it's always best to get them a good check over to be safe. You are doing the right thing. Can be scarey at times though and none of us can know everything.


Hello 
I really don't know what's going on with her now, I thought she'd stopped, I think i'm over analysing everything now, I can't tell the difference between the calling and just playing at the moment, so I just don't know  Tomorrow we're off to have bloods taken, got upset about it this morning so I hope I don't cry at the vets. I just need an answer now, i'm going to be so confused if comes back as it's nothing because her behaviour isn't normal. She was almost 4 when she came to me and never displayed this behaviour (except when she was calling of course) before. Hopefully it won't take too long to get the results back.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You are getting in a panic hun and there is no need the vet will get to the bottom of this and whatever is causing it can be sorted and Annelis will be fine. I know you are really worried hun but try and keep calm for Annelis she will pick up your stress and it's not good for either of you. How long will the test results take?:Finger xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree with Soozi. Everything will be ok. The vet knows that something is going on and it will get sorted. The meds are just a path to this. 
It's only bloods tomorrow, no where near as scary as it sounds. (Poor Little H is going to have full bloods taken the day of his neutering op in June and I'm honestly not worried a bit. Mine have them taken routinely the minute I think anything is wrong).
The worst thing for you is the waiting. Once the results come back you will have a clear plan of action. And it won't be long before Annelis is back to her usual self. Just keep doing all the normal stuff with her and stick to her routine and what she's familiar with.
Chin up and no tears!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think they both knew this morning  I will try my hardest to not be a nightmare tomorrow, I feel so muddled up with it all. I'm scared if she needs surgery, but I'm scared if it isn't this. I know it's completely ridiculous/cruel/mean/selfish to want it to come back positive, but at least I know I can fix it then. 

I sound like a mad woman, but I'm so emotionally attached, the thought of her being scared makes me really upset, I know it's for 5 minutes and I can scoop her up and make it all better but it doesn't stop the feeling, the sooner it's over with the better. 

I don't know how long results will take, I'll ask my vet tomorrow. They have a lab there, but I don't know if this is something they'll send it off for.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I sound like a mad woman, but I'm so emotionally attached, the thought of her being scared makes me really upset, I know it's for 5 minutes and I can scoop her up and make it all better but it doesn't stop the feeling, the sooner it's over with the better.


I just wanted to say this bit doesn't sound mad at all. But although i don't know you, you come across as a loving, caring person and i can tell you wouldn't be doing this if you and your vet didn't think there was a reason to.

I hope it goes well tomorrow and you get the results quickly, so you're not left wondering for too long.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do understand what you mean about positive results as it is then is a question of the cause has been pinpointed and can be sorted quickly! I'm sure this will be the case and I think it's not a bad idea to get Annelis's hernia sorted at the same time. If you are frightened and stressed you will transfer this fear to her so take deep breaths everytime you feel you are starting to stress out. do it for her love! let us know how it goes tomorrow. hugs! XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow sweetie. Deep breaths and stay calm. I hope it's positive too.. Totally get where you're coming from. She will be fine! 

Xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't worry about the bloods, she'll be fine. Bagpuss has had bloods a few times. It's forgotten about within seconds.

I completely understand where you're coming from re wanting a positive result - on that basis I do as well, because it will offer an explanation for her behaviour and we're one step closer to sorting everything out.

They'll send the bloods off but there's usually a quick turnaround on progesterone. We get our results the same day, but we have a courier to send the bloods to the lab ASAP. It'll take a little longer if your vet uses the post.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with Soozi and Huckybuck, stay positive and I'm sure the vet will get to the bottom of it. (Though I know easier said than done, you'd all be having to talk me down from the ceiling if it were me)


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Really good luck with the test and result. Try not to worry yourself too much, although I know that is easier said than done.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck for today


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Hope all is going well today, and the results are back ASAP. Lots of hugs to you both x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your lovely messages, means a lot. I'm glad wishing for a positive result isn't an absurd thing to do, just want her all better bless her, she's supposed to be enjoying her retirement from breeding, not having urges to yell about it! 
Her appointment is at 5pm, I'm at work now so have been kept busy and not had chance to get too worried, I will be thinking positive thoughts! 
We're going to be brave together, i'm sure I'll update later saying it was all fine


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It will be all fine hun! Just ignore the thudding of your heart when you get there and be smiley and calm for Annelis. Good luck!  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, I didn't cry! It was close! Any questions I had I completely forgot. 
They took her away to do it, she was grumpy already bless her, they took it from her leg so she has a shaved bit and a bandage!



He said she did not enjoy it one bit  As soon as he gave her back to me I could smell pee, she hadn't peed in the carrier, but she did have it on her bum, she must have peed on the table or something   Think she's starting to forgive me now, been avoiding me since we got home, poor baby.

I should hear from him either Saturday or Monday with results.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww big cuddles, lots of kisses and fuss and I'm sure she will soon come round x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All over and done with and she will have forgotten all about it already, I'm sure. I take the bandage off straight away when I get home as I think they tend to be more bothered with it on. Well done for not crying too. She was probably more anxious about the noise of the clippers rather than the needle. And it will have been over in a flash. Get her back into her normal evening routine, a little play and some treats and you will be forgiven.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She didn't seem to be bothered either way, but it's off now  Looks quite bloody. She's definitely been more distant tonight, but we've just done our bedtime routine which she was happy to join in with as usual. I'm sure all will be forgiven by the morning. 
Anxious wait for the results now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> She didn't seem to be bothered either way, but it's off now  Looks quite bloody. She's definitely been more distant tonight, but we've just done our bedtime routine which she was happy to join in with as usual. I'm sure all will be forgiven by the morning.
> Anxious wait for the results now.


Awww been waiting for you to post! Poor Annelis but she will be fine Hun they do forget quickly she's just a bit grumpy at being pulled about. My last girl pee'd a couple of times at the vets they just get a bit anxious. Keeping everything crossed that the result will show that it is a remnant or a little bit of ovary. Please try not to worry it won't be anything too serious. Keep us updated Hun! Get some rest yourself. XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You can always bathe it with a little cooled boiled water to get the blood off but the wound should be tiny and closed over by now.
I'm certain she'll have forgotten in the morning. Is she still on her meds or have you stopped them now? Poor baby her hormones are probably all over the place which doesn't help.
Hope you get the results sooner rather than later so you have a plan in place for her.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think she's cleaned it up a bit, just a little bloody blob now and the shaved bit is only small. She's still yelling, so frustrated with it all now. 
She didn't have to have any meds, just the hormone injection 2 weeks ago, I'm hoping it's that that's made her all over the place, I forgot to ask. 
I don't want to worry about surgery until I know I've got something to worry about, knowing she was scared yesterday does not help though!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I think she's cleaned it up a bit, just a little bloody blob now and the shaved bit is only small. She's still yelling, so frustrated with it all now.
> She didn't have to have any meds, just the hormone injection 2 weeks ago, I'm hoping it's that that's made her all over the place, I forgot to ask.
> I don't want to worry about surgery until I know I've got something to worry about, knowing she was scared yesterday does not help though!


It's a bit of a waiting game now Susan! but it will get sorted one way or another! How's Annelis today? XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad yesterday went ok, any idea when you'll get the results? Xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Results hopefully tomorrow, probably Monday though. 

She was fine this morning, but think she's a little poorly  She did a disgusting poo at about 11, totally out of character for her, there was a little bit on my bed too. And just now she's had diarrhoea  She's quite quiet tbh. I'm not overly worried, thinking the stress of yesterday could have caused it?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor baby. I would almost certainly say it could be the stress but equally did you give her a lot of treats last night? 

See how in a few hours. Is she eating ok?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She did have treats, but not loads, she's had everything the same as Orphelia. Had a Zooplus delivery this morning with new treats, gave them one each to try and did think it was odd she wasn't interested. She had breakfast, I'm going to give her boiled chicken for dinner. 
If it's no better by the morning I'll phone the vets, my poor baby.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds like she's still a bit stressed. Keep an eye on her is she still calling? xxx soothing strokes for her.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah she was this morning, it seems never ending at the moment. They seem so delicate when they're a bit poorly don't they.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Yeah she was this morning, it seems never ending at the moment. They seem so delicate when they're a bit poorly don't they.


Really hope you get the results tomorrow and then you can work out a plan on what to do next. Poor girl isn't having it easy and neither are you. She has someone good looking out for her though and she is a lucky girl. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this can be sorted out for you both.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you @AdviceSeeker means a lot, fingers crossed.

She seems much brighter tonight then what she was this afternoon. She's had boiled chicken, Nana was on dinner duty whilst I was at work, she said she ate a good amount. No more toilet incidents I'm pleased to say, just put down their bedtime biscuits and she was straight there.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww poor Annelis, I'm sure it will just have been the stress that caused the dire rear, glad she seems to have picked up a bit xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you @JaimeandBree She seems back to normal this morning 

Don't want to tempt fate, but I think she's finally stopping the yelling! There was still some this morning, but minimal compared to how it has been. She loves the bath and sink but doesn't go in there when she's doing this cycle, I found her in the sink last night and she's been playing with the taps this morning. Only little silly things, but to me they mean I'm not going mad lol. She's settled in the hallway now, something else she doesn't do when she's in the cycle.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh Susan, just catching up and sorry to hear everything you've been going through with Annelis. I know how stressful it is when there's something wrong with any of the furbabies, though don't know anything about the particular issues Annelis has been having. Sending big hugs to you and healing purrs to your stunning girl. X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you lovely @MinkyMadam Hopefully it'll all be over soon  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm glad to hear Annelis is better today and is eating and her tummy is OK! I'm sure it was all down to stress but unfortunately we have to put them through the dreaded visits to the Vet for their own good. hopefully she has stopped yelling for a bit it must be exhausting and frustrating for her.The sooner this is sorted the better for you and Annelis. Keep us updated Susan!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad she's feeling a bit better too!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to hear she's feeling better this morning!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you lovelies, no call from the vet so it'll be Monday now, look forward to it, as odd as that may sound


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Monday's a Bank holiday so probably Tuesday Hun!  XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Monday's a Bank holiday so probably Tuesday Hun!  XXX


Oh bum! Forgot about that, so did the vet obviously! Annoying xxx


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Thank you lovelies, no call from the vet so it'll be Monday now, look forward to it, as odd as that may sound


So glad your girl seems to be feeling better now. Shame you have to wait for those results, not long to go though so keep your chin up


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

More waiting is frustrating, can't be helped though, couple more days.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I came home from work to two piles of sick on the floor. I couldn't be sure who it was, but within 10 minutes Annelis went downstairs and was sick twice more  It's been five times now and it's just bile left, what's happening to my poor baby  She's never been sick with me in the almost 2 years I've had her, I don't know where it's just coincidental timing or this is something else.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I came home from work to two piles of sick on the floor. I couldn't be sure who it was, but within 10 minutes Annelis went downstairs and was sick twice more  It's been five times now and it's just bile left, what's happening to my poor baby  She's never been sick with me in the almost 2 years I've had her, I don't know where it's just coincidental timing or this is something else.


Oh dear, poor Annelis. Could it just be stress from the last few days?

Or purely coincidental, has she eaten anything knew which could have upset her?

If you're concerned call the vet, though as it's bank holiday they might only be taking emergency calls...

Hope she's back to her old self soon xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

More bile  I really don't know what's caused it, I don't know if it's to do with the stress since she did have a bit of diarrhoea, but that was Friday. She doesn't want to eat either, I've done her some boiled chicken that I'll leave down, she doesn't want to be near anyone. 
I don't think the vets are open tomorrow, the opening hours says except bank holidays so guessing they're shut. If she's not better I'll take her tomorrow, when Orphelia has had little infections this is the way she is  Why is this happening.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm sounds like it might be a wee bug and just coincidence that it's happened on top of everything else. I'd keep a close eye on her and as you say if no improvement get her seen too. Poor baby. Try not to worry Susan I'm sure it's nothing untoward x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder if she's picked up something from the vets perhaps? Poor girl. If she's no better in the morning then I'd see if she can be seen - she doesn't need this on top of everything else but I wouldn't have thought it was related.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

And again, more bile  This is just awful. I'm at work until 3 tomorrow, but don't work far from home, I'll beg for them to let me take her. I can't see this getting better by itself.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh poor Annelis! Doesn't sound as if it's related to her current condition though. I think ring the vet and get the OOH number. She's not obviously prone to furballs otherwise it would have happened before, having said that there's akways a first time.
If you think she's pretty rough and is hiding phone the vet tonight hun. Please let us know how she is. Hugs xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan have you checked if Annelis is becoming dehydrated? xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor petal - I'm sorry she's feeling under the weather. I agree with the others; give the vet a call. xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a feeling that Susan might have already gone to the Vet! I hope our lovely Annelis is well soon she's had a rough time. XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Annelis, hoping to hear she's feeling better very soon xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, we've been to the vets, she seems so unwell, just laid there being cuddled  She's been sick so many times I don't know how there's anything left inside her! The vet can't feel anything untoward going on, she has a slightly raised temperature but nothing much. She's had an anti nausea jab and has antibiotics for 5 days. If she's still being sick tomorrow I'm to take her back. Fingers crossed that'll do the trick!


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Sorry for the delay, we've been to the vets, she seems so unwell, just laid there being cuddled  She's been sick so many times I don't know how there's anything left inside her! The vet can't feel anything untoward going on, she has a slightly raised temperature but nothing much. She's had an anti nausea jab and has antibiotics for 5 days. If she's still being sick tomorrow I'm to take her back. Fingers crossed that'll do the trick!


Poor girl. Sorry to hear she isn't feeling well right now. Hope them meds kick in fast and she's better very soon.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully Annelis will recover quickly! Did the Vet think it was some sort of bug? I do hope your results will be back by tomorrow Hun! XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, poor baby is not having a good time at the moment. 

She didn't really say what she thought it could be, it was the oncall vet not the one I usually ask to see, I did explain the tests she's having and the diarhhoea she had Friday but don't think it's linked, she's not really showing any obvious signs of anything, I'd say a little bug tbh. 
Thanks, I'm really hoping so! Can't carry my phone at work, but am going to tuck it inside my boot whether they like it or not! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Annelis  she isn't having a good time at the moment bless her. 

Sending lots of healing vibes and hope she's on the mend really soon xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I've just checked this tread hoping for some good news. Poor sweetie. It must be so heart breaking to see her like that. We're sending lots of healing vibes for Annelis. And hugs for you xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you  She seems a bit brighter, not herself but a step in the right direction. 

Any opinions welcome please, I was told to just give her plain food, as we all know to do when they've had an upset tummy, she's been offered some boiled chicken throughout the afternoon and she's just not interested. Neither of them are crazy on cooked meat really, I've zapped it in the microwave for a few seconds to make it smell a bit but nothing. 
I just offered her a tiny bit of raw rabbit that she would have had for breakfast and she ate it. She hasn't eaten since breakfast yesterday, do I try and make her eat plain chicken or give her raw/wet? I'm keen to get some food into her, but obviously don't want to do more harm then good.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thank you  She seems a bit brighter, not herself but a step in the right direction.
> 
> Any opinions welcome please, I was told to just give her plain food, as we all know to do when they've had an upset tummy, she's been offered some boiled chicken throughout the afternoon and she's just not interested. Neither of them are crazy on cooked meat really, I've zapped it in the microwave for a few seconds to make it smell a bit but nothing.
> I just offered her a tiny bit of raw rabbit that she would have had for breakfast and she ate it. She hasn't eaten since breakfast yesterday, do I try and make her eat plain chicken or give her raw/wet? I'm keen to get some food into her, but obviously don't want to do more harm then good.


If she's used to raw you could try her on just a tiny bit hun just to see, she needs some nourishment. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear she's poorly - it does sound as if she's picked up a bug of some sort.

If she's had an anti nausea jab and now on antibiotics I'd be inclined just to give her what she would normally eat. She hasn't had much over the last couple of days so anything better than nothing I'd say. I never succeed when I'm told to feed a bland diet or just cooked chicken as my lot don't like it so I end up giving them their usual.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you both, I've usually ignored the suggestion as well, especially with Orphelia, she will not touch meat like that. She won't eat  The tiniest bit on my fingers she licked off then walked away. She's been sleeping in a box downstairs instead up here with me, just carried her upstairs, she usually hates it and is so strong and rigid, she just allowed me to carry her and put her in a bed. 
I'll keep trying, we'll be back at the vets tomorrow at this rate


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hopefully the anti nausea will kick in and she'll feel a little better later. She's just like us when not well and wants to sleep it off I bet. I'm sure once the antibiotics work too she will start to pick up.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thank you both, I've usually ignored the suggestion as well, especially with Orphelia, she will not touch meat like that. She won't eat  The tiniest bit on my fingers she licked off then walked away. She's been sleeping in a box downstairs instead up here with me, just carried her upstairs, she usually hates it and is so strong and rigid, she just allowed me to carry her and put her in a bed.
> I'll keep trying, we'll be back at the vets tomorrow at this rate


Give it time for the meds to kick in hun she might eat something later. But as HB says I would just give her what she normally eats. Is she drinking anything? xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

The vet said 2 hours for the anti nausea, she hasn't been sick since so that is working at least. Orphelia's always had an antibiotic injection but Annelis didn't just tablets. Massive tablets! That even the vet struggled to get into her, so I'm going to have great fun with that. 
I've been at work so not sure, she was drinking last night and this morning though, vet said she's showing no signs of dehydration. Feel better she's with me so I can keep an eye on her.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor baby girl, I really hope she feels better soon, I'd just give her small amounts of whatever she will eat to get some nourishment into her xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Poor Annelis and poor you too , agree some of what she fancies should be ok and better that she eats IMO , hope the antibiotics kick in and she is feeling so much better soon xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you lovelies. She's just been sick again  I'm going to give her the antibiotic in a minute, not going to be any good if she's sick though.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been following this thread from the start, poor Annelis, sorry to hear she's feeling poorly, they do like to keep piling on the stress don't they!! Hope the meds kick in soon & she perks up.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you @Matrod Means a lot.

I think we're going to be back at the vets in the morning  I can't get her to eat anything, the tiny bit of rabbit she had came back up. I put a little bit of wet in a bowl near her and she moved away, the smell obviously isn't good for her. 
She's just sleeping


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thank you @Matrod Means a lot.
> 
> I think we're going to be back at the vets in the morning  I can't get her to eat anything, the tiny bit of rabbit she had came back up. I put a little bit of wet in a bowl near her and she moved away, the smell obviously isn't good for her.
> She's just sleeping


I agree I would take her back to the Vet tomorrow Hun. Would your Vet do a home visit? Taking her backwards and forwards might be adding to the problem. Poor baby! XXX


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sorry she is even more unwell than she was last time I looked in. I hope she can keep some liquid down at least , does look like your going to the vets tomorrow , all the best x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no, I didn't expect this at all!
I just hope after a good night's sleep she perks up again tomorrow morning. Is Oprhelia ok?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

They would do a home visit yeah, I got home at 3.30pm and I haven't seen her drink, she's literally just laid down sleeping, it's breaking my heart seeing her like this  I'm inclined to take her in incase they want to keep her  Anti nausea was meant to last 24 hours, but it didn't even last 12  I don't think it's an emergency situation to rush her tonight, but I am bothered that she hasn't eaten in over 36 hours now and I've not seen her drink since this morning. 
What's wrong with you poor baby.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh no, I didn't expect this at all!
> I just hope after a good night's sleep she perks up again tomorrow morning. Is Oprhelia ok?


Orphelia is absolutely fine, she knows her Mummy isn't well bless her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So whatever she has, hasn't passed to Oprhelia thank goodness but it must be such a worry. Has Annelis been to the loo since she's had dire rear?
I'm just wondering if she has a fur ball or some sort of blockage perhaps?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just read all of this from start to finish - poor, poor Annelis  It does sound as if she might have picked something up, possibly at the vets  which hasn't helped when she is already low  I do hope your vet has some answers for you on the blood tests tomorrow and that the sickness clears up quickly -such a worry when they are unwell  Sending love and purrs from here xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@huckybuck I've never seen her like this it's awful  I just don't know what's wrong, don't want to keep thrusting food under her nose because she moves away, she's settled the rest of the time. Yeah, she did a perfectly good poo yesterday amongst the vomiting, none today but it's not unusual for them to go every other day, hard to say if she's peed because I have Orphelia also. The vet said she'd likely get diarhhoea after the anti nausea jab because of whatever passing through, but she's been fine.

Thank you @lymorelynn So worried about her, I really hope they can make her better soon. So much going on with her right now I can't believe it's all come at once  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so try not to worry too much then, if she did a good poo yesterday it means she has eaten something and should be ok for a while with regards to not having any food. Just let her rest and try to get her to drink something.


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Hopefully the vet can do something for her tomorrow. Maybe if they even give her something to help get her appetite back. Fingers crossed for you both that something goes in the right direction.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read about poor Annelis,.Cant really offer any advice,hope she is soon feeling better and you can get to the bottom of what is causing her to be so unwell,healing vibes on their way to you both x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fingers crossed she perks up tomorrow xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

oh I do hope she is feeling better soon and the vets have some answers tomorrow , beautiful girl give her a gentle hug from me xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Annelis isn't feeling any better  it's so awful and upsetting when they are unwell  

Really hope she's feeling better by the morning and back to her usual self. 

Topping up the vibes and sending ((((hugs)))) to you both xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

What a terrible time you're having. My heart goes out to you. Keeping everything crossed that your girl is much better in the morning. Hope you manage to get a sleep. Big hugs x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all, I am exhausted, up for work now but I've not slept well in 2 nights now. She was sick again at 4am  She still hasn't eaten but is still being sick, there's something really not right with her  I'll offer her some breakfast, but I doubt she'll eat it, I can't leave anything other than biscuit down as Orphelia will eat it, but she's not touched that either. 

Praying for a miracle today, I will ring the vets as soon as they open at 8, hoping we can see our usual vet and he can fix her, this tooing and froing the vets isn't going to help when it's making no difference  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, I was really hoping to come on this morning & find she had improved overnight  fingers crossed the vets can sort her out & the poor girl feels better & you can finally get a good nights sleep tonight. Are you getting the results back as well today?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck today, topping up the vibes xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope your usual vet can see her asap as it does sound as though somethg isn't right with her. Poor darling, fingers crossed she gets sorted out today. I think I'd be inclined to ask for full bloods and perhaps a scan if possible. Good luck hun xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear Annelis is still poorly, I hope the vet can sort her out today xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope you can get an answer today poor girl and poor you ,I know from experience just how mentally and physically tiring it is when one of our furbies isn't well,topping up the vibes xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear Annelis is still not feeling well. I hope your usual vet can give help her. I am wondering if she needs to go on a drip as she could be dehydrating where she is being sick. I would as HB says inclined to ask for bloods to be tested. And a scan to see what's going on. I hope you can get some rest soon. It's not easy to rest properly when our furries aren't well. 

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

do you get the answers to the other tests today as well?. It's a fraught day for you, I'm hoping her being sick will be more run of the mill and easily sorted. Get well soon lovely pus. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Think of you and Annelis and hope she can be sorted out and the blood tests are back! Good luck Hun! XXX


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My thoughts are with you both x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your lovely messages, means a lot. It's been an awful morning. My regular vet isn't it until this evening and I wasn't happy to wait that long, we got to see the vet that was on call yesterday at 9.30. Her temperature is slightly lower than yesterday (although it was never high enough to cause any real concern), she cannot feel any obstructions and doesn't really know what's going on. Her eyes look so sunken in today, she was sick again after I left for work. 

I had to leave her there  I know it's for the best, I managed to make it out of the consulting room before I broke down in reception. She's on a drip at the moment, the next step after that is bloods to test her liver and kidney function and for pancreatitis. 
She said if I don't hear from them by 1 to call. I haven't had be other results back yet, I expect to hear later today when Bradley is in. xxx


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

So sorry about Annelis. The drip should help pick up her a bit though and hopefully she will eat something. Again fingers crossed for both of you.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So sorry hun! I hope they can find out why she is being so sick. I just feel your frustration every minute is like an hour. Let us know how she is after you have spoken to the vet later. Chin up they will get her sorted. xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Heck, that must've been awful for you Susan! I know that experience of breaking down at the vet with all the stress and uncertainty. Given how sick she's been, I'm sure she's in the best place given the needs for fluids. 
I can imagine how worried you must be, but try not to get ahead of yourself worrying about the test results. They need to investigate properly but there's every chance it's something straightforward that can be put right. 
Big hugs to you and healing vibes to your very gorgeous girl. X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Susan, I'm really sorry Annelis still isn't any better  poor girl  

I know it's so worrying and upsetting, but she is in the best place, the fluids will help her perk up a bit and hopefully they will run some bloods to find out what's causing her to be unwell. 

Keeping everything crossed it's nothing serious and just a bug that's taking a bit longer to go. 

Topping up the positive and healing vibes and sending huge (((((hugs))))) to you both xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Susan, how awful for you both, I can well imagine what your going through. Leaving them is just the worst feeling but she's in the right place x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad she's on a drip as that WILL start to make her feel a little better. 

Reading through the thread I think she is fed raw (am I correct?) Mention this to your vet and ask if they will check for campylobactor/salmonella just in case it's something she has eaten. They can be very unwell from this although TBH I would have expected her to have more dire rear symptoms as well. If it is something like this only certain antibiotics will clear it up, not broad spectrum ones.

My vets, lovely as they are, always veer down the pancreatitis route (Uncle Ralph still wanted to rule it out when Huck ate the daffodils) and it's always mentioned when one of mine is sick…I've yet to have a cat suffer from it. Not to say it's the same in Annelis case but I do think other things get overlooked sometimes.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Susan, I know it must have been so hard to leave her there but I think it really is for the best and at least on a drip she'll be getting some fluids and that should make her feel a little better.

I have all my fingers crossed for positive news later. J&B send getting healing purrs to lovely Annelis xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Susan

You must be going through hell and back. You are in our thoughts and prayers. I hope that Annelis perks up soon. It really is heartbreaking leaving them there. It's so gut wrenching 

Fingers paws and whiskers crossed

Xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I know how hard it is to leave them  but Annelis is in the best possible place. Hugs and purrs ((()))


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Annelis. Sending positive vibes and lots of hugs to all of you.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just catching up ,as everyone else has said she is in the best place,she can be monitored and given any treatment needed to help her.
Hope to hear some good news later.xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor Annelis and poor you, it's so hard to leave them, but she's in the best place and I'm sure she'll start to feel a bit better on the drip.

Sending lots of healing vibes to her and big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I heard from the vet this afternoon, she has to stay in overnight  Devestated. Her bloods came back her liver and kidney function are fine, so no pancreatitis either. The one thing that did come back is her white blood cells are low and her red are high. They still have no idea what's wrong with her, but are treating her for infection. 

She hadn't been sick since she had been there, and they were going to try and feed her this afternoon. I'll give them a call shortly for an update, I want to take her blankie in so she has something from home, but I can't stop crying right now. 

And her other results, she does not have ovarian remnant. So I have a cat that yells and paces the house and have no idea why.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Susan I know it's not the news you were hoping for but if she is still poorly then she is probably in the right place where they can keep a close eye on her, Be brave lovely and hopefully you will be able to pick her up tomorrow x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Susan you must be so worried.
But start with the positive in that her liver and kidneys are fine, that is very good news. The high red blood cells can indicate dehydration. The white being low can indicate an infection so I'm sure the vet is on the right lines. She's in the best possible place to be whilst she is fighting whatever is causing her to be ill.

Why don't you take an old jumper or your pyjamas or something so that she can smell you as well. 

Has the vet ruled out cystitis? Or a bladder infection? Just wondering about other causes of the pacing and yelling and/or combined with her sickness etc?


----------



## AdviceSeeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Did the vet talk to you about the other possible causes for her seeming as though she were in heat? I remember my vet mentioning a couple of things to me that could cause the symptoms. Those symptoms could also just be how she acts when not feeling her best I guess. Thankfully she is in the right place and I really hope the vet can find out what is wrong with your girl and fast so you can get her better again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Such a shame that you are no nearer to an answer  I hope she is feeling better soon and able to come home before long but in the meantime I'm sure she will be happier with a familiar blankey.
As to the crying - Mai Tai has a little toy that she has carried with her throughout all of her breeding career, treating it like one of her kittens, to be nursed and weaned along with them. Now she still has that toy and will not settle at night until she finds it and wanders around crying for it. It's not the same cry as calling but is persistent.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh poor you, I'd be a wreck if I had to leave one of mine overnight. Good news that she hasn't been sick since she's been there & fingers crossed she'll eat something tonight & keep it down & it's very positive that her kidney & liber functions are normal. Keep strong, you'll have your baby girl back with you soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Obviously not the news you wanted but at least her liver/kidneys are okay and she hasn't been sick again,hopefully she will soon be feeling a lot better and back home soon .


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hopefully the vet will get to the bottom of it soon, stay positive Hun xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

She'll be ok, they will look at after her x thinking of you lots


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I heard from the vet this afternoon, she has to stay in overnight  Devestated. Her bloods came back her liver and kidney function are fine, so no pancreatitis either. The one thing that did come back is her white blood cells are low and her red are high. They still have no idea what's wrong with her, but are treating her for infection.
> 
> She hadn't been sick since she had been there, and they were going to try and feed her this afternoon. I'll give them a call shortly for an update, I want to take her blankie in so she has something from home, but I can't stop crying right now.
> 
> And her other results, she does not have ovarian remnant. So I have a cat that yells and paces the house and have no idea why.


Oh hun you must be feeling wrecked! Annelis is in the best place where she can be closely monitored I'm really sorry that you and Annelis have to go through this. Try and calm down a little bit and ask the Vet where you can go from here as regards the constant calling? There has to be a reason for it. Post as soon as you can with any news. Good idea to take a few things from home that will comfort her. Hugs and thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been and dropped her blankie and a couple of her favourite toys off, Orphelia had just been asleep on her blankie so it should be nice and fresh smelling for her. They offered me to see her but I just started crying  I feel awful that I said no, I want to see her, but I will just upset her and myself more.

She still won't eat  Still on the drip, they're going to keep trying her with food through the night.

@huckybuck They haven't mentioned any specific infections so I don't really know, she's had antibiotic injection, the vet said something about it's more specific to infection then the tummy meds she had yesterday.
I forgot to reply about the raw thing, they know she is partially raw fed, I told them to do whatever they have to do, I will mention what you've said if she's no better and I can speak to the actual vet hopefully tomorrow.

@lymorelynn Maybe that's all it is with her then Lynn, I can hope anyway! She literally displays almost all of the symptoms of Ovarian Remnant. It is one toy that she favours, but once she's carried that downstairs and yelled for a bit, on strong days she will take more lol. She never had this behaviour before her spay, but maybe like Mai Tai it is some kind of Motherly instinct, she was a natural Mum apparently, she's still very protective over Orphelia bless her.

Just me and you tonight kiddo









She is very mellow tonight, she was home alone for the first time this afternoon until I got home from work.

I really appreciate all of your kind messages, I'm really struggling with this  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She'll be ok Susan M. Hopefully the antibiotic injection will start to work it's magic. Good that she's still on a drip and staying in. Here's hoping they can get some food down her overnight but don't worry if they can't. Will you phone first thing in the morning? If they still want to keep her until later tomorrow you could always ask if the vet will ring you for a chat about her. Why don't you write some things down tonight, any questions you've got, ideas etc, so that you have it in front of you when the vet calls or to take with you when you go.

Another thought I had, probably totally irrelevant but whether it could be related to her hernia.

So I'd ask about - infection of the gut? - raw feeding - campylobactor/salmonella/ecoli
infection of the bladder? 
possible complication with her hernia?

And anything else anyone can come up with.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@huckybuck it occurred to me too that it might be to do with her hernia, probably a long shot but I think if they strangulate / create a blockage that could lead to nausea.

Susan I really feel for you I know I'd be a wreck in your shoes, try to get some sleep and have lots of cuddles with Orphelia xx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Ive just been catching up with this thread, poor annelis and poor you. When duchess was poorly and wouldnt eat it was one of the worst things ive been through, she was just so lifeless it was terrifying, i can imagine how you must be feeling and its awful to leave them but shes in the best place, I hope she starts to feel better tonight and that they can get to the bottom of whats wrong with her.

With the crying/yelling it does sound very similar to what duchess does, she was a breeding queen too so perhaps it is related to mothering instincts. I will get a video of duchess when i can to see how similar it is to annelis.

Big hugs to you and Orphelia, no doubt she is missing her mummy too, and of course a big gentle hug for annelis as well.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased you took her blankie and some toys, hopefully she'll feel a bit more comfortable and will settle with the scent of something familiar. 

Please don't feel awful that you said no to see her, when Seb had to stay at the vets for 3 days I did go to see him, I got so upset when I had to go and the look on his little face when the nurse took him from me, broke my heart, I sat in the car in their car park and sobbed my heart out. 

Keeping everything crossed Annelis is feeling better and home with you really soon. 

Topping up those vibes, thinking of you all and sending (((((hugs))))) xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry Annelis is still poorly and hasn't eaten anything, she will feel some comfort that you took her blankie in bless her. It's good news though that her liver and kidneys are ok. Fingers crossed for better news tomorrow. Sending positive and healing vibes for Annelis 

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Just had an update from Bradley! It wasn't him that admitted her, but as he is the vet I always choose I feel a little at ease now I've heard from him and know he has also been caring for her. No change, she still hasn't eaten, but she still hasn't been sick either. He said it's too early to tell if the antibiotic is working, and he's been worrying thinking whether this is something to do with the tests she's had. I said I don't think so, and he said he would have expected a reaction to the hormone injection a lot sooner if it was going to cause a problem. She's miserable, as I expected she would be  But she's okay.

@huckybuck Your suggestion to write everything down is definitely what I need to do because I always forget, of course I've sat here doing nothing and didn't do it and he called and I asked nothing! 
I also wondered earlier if it could be something to do with her hernia @huckybuck @JaimeandBree I forgot to ask, but they've always said to me keep an eye on it and if she seems a bit unwell take her in.

@Sophiebee I hope it is the same thing as Duchess, maybe it's the thing to do when you're a retired Queen :/ Orphelia will shout with toys but it's different, she shouts as loud as she possibly can to let you know she wants someone to play with her, Annelis doesn't want to be played with, I don't know what she wants really.

@sarahecp I think I've cried a river today  I knew I would have been useless to her, once I've had the morning update if she is going to be there a bit longer I'm going to try and be brave and see her.

Thanks everyone, I'm exhausted, I'm going to try and get some sleep now. Orphelia still hasn't moved bless her, wants her Mummy home xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

You'll feel very strange without her tonight but she'll be back with you & her baby soon. Tears are often quite exhausting so hopefully the silver lining from that will be that you'll sleep. Good news that some of the serious conditions have been ruled out. Will keep everything crossed that after the antibiotics, fluid and rest, she'll feel a lot better tomorrow. At least the vet you like best is there to keep an eye on her. Big hugs to you, healing vibes to Annelis, and comforting purrs to Orphelia, who must be wondering what's going on, wee lamb. X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Orphelia's just been sick. I don't need this, I really don't need this.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Susan M said:


> Orphelia's just been sick. I don't need this, I really don't need this.


How does she seem? Has she been poorly today? I wonder if it's some nasty bug that that has now been passed on to her or maybe unconnected? Try not to panic and think the worst as it may be nothing x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She's been quiet all evening, but I put it down to her missing Annelis. Obviously not. I am exhausted I can barely keep my eyes open, I'm not going to rush her there now, I will monitor her over night and call first thing. 
I can't believe this is happening, I hope it's nothing.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed, try and get some sleep but keep her close to you, I'm sure you will wake if she starts being sick again, I know I can be in the deepest sleep but the second I hear something amiss with my boys I am awake in a second x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it food or bile Orphelia has brought up? She may have a furball forming as its that time of year. Fingers crossed Orphelia is ok Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Orphelia's just been sick. I don't need this, I really don't need this.


Poor Orphelia  and poor you  I really do feel for you.

Hopefully she's not sick anymore and she'll be fine overnight.

It could be a bug thats going around.

Try to get some sleep, hard I know with you being so upset and worrying 

Fingers crossed she's ok and feeling better in the morning.

xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no, try not to worry - it's all the more likely that it's nothing serious with Annelis - it's got to be some kind of bug she's picked up and passed on to Orphelia. Get her to the vet tomorrow and see if you can have the same anti nausea and antibiotic injection done. I'm sure they will both be ok. I'd be inclined to take up any food so that she'll be less sick in the night. If she has dire rear though see if you can get a small sample to take with you tomorrow.

Then try to get some rest xxx

Just remembered Clairescats went through this with almost all her cats earlier in the year and it was a bug that was going round.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like it might be a bug although could Orphelia just be stressed because Annelis isn't there I assume they've pretty much never been apart before? Stress could cause her to be sick


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Can only echo what others have said - it could be unconnected or be a bug. Whatever it is, I'm sure it's the last thing you needed after your terrible day. Here's hoping tomorrow is a much better one. Take care. X


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Susan, my heart goes out to you sweetie. Fingers crossed that Orphelia is just missing her mum and her mummy is so worried about them both.

Xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

She's just been sick again  At 10pm it was 2 piles of food, 1.30am it's bile  It's got to be a bug hasn't it? 
She has never been away from Annelis before no, she was at home completely by herself for the first time for about 3 1/2 hours yesterday and was asleep under the bed when I came home. She was quiet but otherwise herself last night. 

I'll be ringing the vets at 8am on the dot to take her in, at least it's caught early with her and they have a better idea what to give because of Annelis. I cannot believe my luck   xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

More bile. I can't sleep, I'm so tired but I just can't sleep. Wednesday is my day off luckily, I'm going to try and get someone to cover me on Thursday, I need to be with my girls  xxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

try and get some rest love you need to be strong for the girls so try and cuddle up and get a bit of rest at least . hope orphelia has stopped being sick , it must be a bug annelis has picked up at the vets and passed on , you know you cant do anything till the vet opens and then you can get some medication for orphelia , and hopefully seeing you tomorrow annelis might buck up a little .
I am off to bed now as it is 3.15 I am just going through the menopause and sleep when I can ,especially with my back pain ,thinking of you and the girls , cuddle orphelia and try and doze off I know easier said than done hugs san xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Susan, 

How's Orphelia this morning? I really hope she's ok and all goes well at the vets. 

Topping up those vibes for your girls and hoping this is just a bug and nothing more and they're over it soon. 

Having one cat poorly is worrying enough but two is a lot worse, I was there with both Seb and Roman, It's mentally and emotionally draining on your system, I'm glad you have Wednesday off and hopefully Thursday too, you need some rest. 

Take care and (((((Hugs))))) to you all xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@cuddlycats Aw bless you, hope you managed to get some sleep, I caught odd hours I think.

@sarahecp Well, she is definitely poorly too  She has been sick 5 times since 1.30, just waiting on the vets opening now. I'm not going to bother offering her breakfast, she didn't touch her bedtime biscuit so she's not going to eat is she. One good this is at least they can treat her much quicker so she isn't going to get as poorly as Annelis was. 
Oh no must have been awful having them both poorly, it just feels unreal.

She's just been sick again and it's pink. Matter of urgency to get her there now, it's just bile but I don't like the look of it one bit. 
What is going on  xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh @Susan M how awful 

I went through a similar issue with my cats at Christmas. They became lethargic and started vomiting. It was a bug of some sort although what it was and how they caught it we'll never know.

It was a very stressful and exhausting time. Several of the cats ended up on drips in the vets and they all had to have antibiotics (Metronidazole).

Hopefully your two girls will soon be on the mend and back home again ((hugs))


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@Tigermoon Oh no really  I think it has to be a bug for them to have both got it, Orphelia is exactly how Annelis started off, just keeps being sick.
Metronidazole is what they have Annelis on Monday, she's on something else now, not sure what it is.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Susan just caught up with how Orphelia is I am so sorry she is so poorly. Sending more healing and positive vibes for your girls. It's a shame you don't live nearer me as I have a box of electrolights made by royal canin, the vet told me to keep in after Simba went through a bad time of sickness and diareah last year. It really helps to rehydrate them untill you can get them to the vet. I give Simba them when he chucks up hair balls too as it really takes it out of him. I hope that Annelis and Orphelia feel better soon. I know only too well how draining it is when our fur kids are poorly. Hugs for you too Hun. 

Viv xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

You must be exhausted. I'm like cuddlycats menopause & back issues. I know when my darling Mudgekin was ill I was frantic. I don't mean this in the wrong way but they always seem so vulnerable as they can't tell you what's wrong. At least humans can say what they are feeling.

As has been said before, at least Orphelia is being caught very early. It's really too much of a coincidence that she has been ill with the same symptoms as Annelis. The time delay really fits with an infection and seems so much like the incubation period from being exposed to Annelis' bug. Have any of the girls had a runny bum? I would hope that they would have sent stool away for ova and parasites along with the usual tests for infectious diseases such as salmonella, campylobacter etc.

I'm so glad you are off today. You really must try and get some naps while you can or you will get ill through exhaustion. I know how dreadful this is.

Sending lots of vibes and nose bumps.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

God's I'm sorry it's all going a bit pair shaped, you must be just running on adrenalin. The one slight silver lining and I mean slight is that it's probably just a bug and means annelis has nothing more serious. You must feel spare with lack of sleep and all the worry. Good luck at the vets, thinking of you and your little ladies lots and lots x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness, just caught up - I didn't realise both girls were so poorly. Topping up those healing vibes and sending you a massive hug. I truly hope both girls will be OK xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Logged straight on this morning to see how Orphelia is. What a night, such a shame. Hopefully you will be able to take her down soon and get her on a drip too. Hoping Annelis will be a lot better as well this morning. Try to have an hour or so catch up sleep this afternoon if you can.(when I used to fly and miss a night's sleep, they always said that 1 hours catch up in the day compensated for 4 of lost sleep and although you feel tired once you've had that extra 2/3 hours catch up, the next normal night's sleep and you are back to normal).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor Orphelia 

At least as the others have said this surely means it's just a bug and nothing more sinister. Will check back later hoping for good news xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks @vivien Not long to wait now, I explained everything to the vet nurse (obviously she's caring for Annelis so knows all that), and she has an appointment at 9.15. She said if she goes downhill take her straight in.

Thanks @mudgekin i am going to suggest they are both tested for salmonella/campylobacter/ecoli as @huckybuck also suggested yesterday.
Does it have to be a stool sample for that? I don't know whether Annelis has been for them, but she hasn't been here since either Sunday or Monday. Sunday I think. Orphelia went yesterday morning.

@huckybuck Thanks for that, I will try and nap later.

It's my birthday today, all I want is my babies home with me    xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan M said:


> Thanks @vivien Not long to wait now, I explained everything to the vet nurse (obviously she's caring for Annelis so knows all that), and she has an appointment at 9.15. She said if she goes downhill take her straight in.
> 
> Thanks @mudgekin i am going to suggest they are both tested for salmonella/campylobacter/ecoli as @huckybuck also suggested yesterday.
> Does it have to be a stool sample for that? I don't know whether Annelis has been for them, but she hasn't been here since either Sunday or Monday. Sunday I think. Orphelia went yesterday morning.
> ...


Yes Susan you do have to have a stool sample for campylobacter. I know this as both Simba and yogi have been tested for it in the past. I don't feed raw but the vet still tested for it. I am going to say happy birthday even though you may not feel like celebrating it. I hope you get the best birthday present ever. Both your girls home with you. I had a look at the rehydration support and it ran out of date in February so I am going to have to ask the vet for some more to keep indoors just in case. I am wondering if I can get it offline or if it's Pom only. It's a shame as I still had loads of them.topping up the vibes for the girls and supportive hugs for you. I hope the girls feel better soon Hun

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a way to spend your birthday  I hope that both Annelis and Orphelia are much better and this is just a bug that they have both picked up. Poor girls and poor you too


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thanks @vivien Not long to wait now, I explained everything to the vet nurse (obviously she's caring for Annelis so knows all that), and she has an appointment at 9.15. She said if she goes downhill take her straight in.
> 
> Thanks @mudgekin i am going to suggest they are both tested for salmonella/campylobacter/ecoli as @huckybuck also suggested yesterday.
> Does it have to be a stool sample for that? I don't know whether Annelis has been for them, but she hasn't been here since either Sunday or Monday. Sunday I think. Orphelia went yesterday morning.
> ...


Oh hun im so sorry orphelia is poorly now too  Everything crossed its a bug they have picked up and that it will pass quickly.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any news on Annelis? Thinking of you both. XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday Susan M, I'm so sad you can't celebrate properly today but here's hoping you will have both your girls home with you later, have had a little nap to recover and can enjoy what's left of the day relaxed knowing they will get better.

The campylobactor is a long shot but Huck was very poorly from it a number of times before we tested and found out what it was. He needed specific antibiotics (marbocyl) to clear it up in the end. I'm not sure how contagious this can be in cats, it's probably more likely they have some sort of virus, but definitely no harm in testing just in case.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope both Orphelia and Annelis will be fine, for both of them to have it it has to be some sort of bug or something connected to their raw food! God what an awful Birthday Hun but I wish you and your girls a better day! Will keep looking in for updates! Huge hugs XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks all. If Orphelia poos today I will keep it so I have a sample.

Back from the vets, with a cat! Saw a different vet to the 2 that are mainly caring for Annelis and tbh he didn't fill me with much confidence. Been chatting to another breeder, we think you may be right with the salmonella/campylobacter/ecoli. Two weekends ago my breeder got me some raw minced rabbit, it was the last thing Annelis ate. I took it with me today to see if they wanted to test the meat and suggested testing the girls, the vet said they're on antibiotics it should help sort their gut out of it is that :/

I will be talking to either of the vets who are specifically dealing with Annelis and be asking for a second opinion, I trust Bradley 100% with the girls, so I hope to speak to him.

Anyway, Orphelia has had an anti nausea injection and the same antibiotic as Annelis is receiving, if she goes downhill or doesn't improve she'll be admitted. I'm hopeful we've caught it early enough with her, to look at how happy and confident she was at the vets you'd have thought nothing was wrong with her, she kept laying down not bothered in the slightest.










We are home now and she's on my lap and been whinging to be stroked, she hates being touched when she's poorly, I can see an improvement in her already.

I did ask to see Annelis, but they were doing surgery so I've to go back later. She is brighter and letting people stroke her today, but she still won't eat. I said I don't know when she'll be allowed home and he said when she's eating. Last night Bradley said he doubts she will eat there, so I'm taking what today's vet said with a pinch of salt until I hear from Bradley or Jayne. She's on the mend though


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased for you!!!
Glad you have Orphelia home and she's not too bad and it does sound like you will be able to bring Annelis home later as well.
Fingers and paws crossed it's onwards and upwards now xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

What a great update thank you. I'm so happy that you have brighter news ,I hope you get a vet you trust to talk to later. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Postive news Hun! So pleased at least one is home just Annelis to sort out and they will be on the road to full recovery! The Vets always say they will allow them home when they are eating but most cats eat much better when they are home! it's too stressful for them in the Vets but if they see she is starting to eat a tiny amount I'm sure they will allow her home. Hugs again XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Susan just seen this,what a roller coaster the last few hours have been for you.
Good to read that Annelis is improving and hopefully you have caught Orphelia before it gets too good a hold on her.
Topping up the vibes and sending best wishes to you all,hope you soon have Annelis home xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor babies, I do hope they are feeling better very soon! xxxxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

what a relief that Annelis is feeling better and you have caught Orphelia's early. I am keeping my fingers crossed that Orphelia will be home tonight. I am sure that she will do much better at home. You could ask the vet to give her something to stimulate her appetite. I did this with Tiga I cannot remember the name of it but you give them quarter or half of a tablet every three days. I cannot remember properly how much you give but the vet will. But it does have some side effects though it makes them shout a lot. Or someone mentioned vitamin B injection that also will make her hungry. 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Orphelia seems to be picking up :Cat
I know what you mean about vets - there's only one at my practice who I have any confidence in


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased you were able to bring Orthelia home, keeping everything crossed that the anti nausea jab helps and no more vomiting. Great news Annelis seems a bit brighter. 

Topping up those vibes for your girls xx

Happy Birthday xx you can have a belated one when your girls are better and celebrate in style with them xx


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

Maybe you could try Orthelia with some food when you visit her?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh I am so glad Orpehlia is home with you and seems a little better, good news that Annelis seems brighter too, I'm not surprised the poor love doesn't want to eat after all that spewing!

Fimgers crossed they are both home before long and I hope you manage to enjoy some of your birthday xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

glad you dozed a little , yes I always get a little sleep 'its me age' hehe ,
lovely to hear orthelia is home and feeling better , hope your fave vet gets in touch soon about annelis hopefully she will pick up and be home soon if the meds are kicking in ,
happy birthday hugs xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear Orphelia is feeling better. It definitely sounds as though the culprit may have been the rabbit. I feed my girls wet and for long time I wanted to get them to eat raw but Isla won't even look at it and strangely enough Skye who hoovers food if any type wasn't that keen either.

Seeing what you and the potties are going through I will stick to the wet.

I hope you get the best present ever and get the girls home together today

Xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Orphelia's been sick again! Why is this happening! I've not even attempted to feed her today, she's bad anti nausea, why is she sick! And it had red blobs in it  Immediately rang the vets, they've said monitor her for a few hours, if she vets worse she has to go in on a drip   I can't be spottyless!

Annelis is comfortable apparently, I still don't know when she can come home.

It's really hard to find someone you completely trust with your babies isn't it, Bradley was recommended to me and I've never looked back, he is so gentle with them and caring, this mornings vet was making a right faff about giving injections let alone anything else!

@mudgekin I'm not going to stop raw feeding, but I am not going to feed anything that isn't made by a pet food brand eg NI, no more making my own chunks or rabbit, I don't know whether it was the rabbit but I'm not risking it again.

@Cookies mum I'm going to ask them to let me try and feed her, worth a try.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you Susan  I hoped you had better news. I am really hoping Orphelia pulls round for you and doesn't have to go in to go on a drip. I hope Annelis can come home tonight. We are here for you Hun try and stay strong 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this latest news,everything crossed that she doesn't need to go into the vets xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If you're feeding NI, have they felt around for constipation? NI have gotten awfully bone heavy, and if a cat is severely constipated they can often get sick and lethargic. Not saying this is what it is, but worth exploring if you feed a lot of NI.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I really don't know what's happening now, no vet has called me all day and when I phone it's the vet nurses 

@carly87 Yes they've both had their tummies full examined, they can't feel anything untoward at all. Orphelia has pooed today, I've kept it incase they want a sample. She's quiet but hasn't been sick again since 2pm.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Orphelia has been sick again 

I really hope you get a call soon from one of the vets and you get some more information xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got it together long enough to call them, vet nurse again but the vet is guna call me. She said he so I'm praying its Bradley. I want my baby home  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

..


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Pleased to hear Orphelia is quiet and resting! Hopefully that's the last of her vomiting! Can't wait now to hear how Annelis is I do hope you can speak to Bradley I know that will help reassure you. You poor girl you must be running on empty! Hugs. XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure what happened there??? My post was there and now it's gone! 

I hope you get good news when the vet calls you and Annelis can come home xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh Susan, you really are going through the mill. I can't express how sorry I am. I just want to give you the biggest hug ever. Your girls are having such a rough time. You are in my prayers and Mr Mudgekin sends his best wishes and keeps asking how things are with the spotties

Xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Not sure what happened there??? My post was there and now it's gone!
> 
> I hope you get good news when the vet calls you and Annelis can come home xx


That keeps happening to you Sarah, what you doin'?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all again, the not knowing is driving me mad and making it harder. I had my hopes up she'd come home today, if it's tomorrow if they can just tell me that so I know I think it will be a little easier. 

This mornings vet told me not to feed Orphelia today, she seems quite well and like she's wanting food, shall I try her with a little bit of wet?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> That keeps happening to you Sarah, what you doin'?


It's all very odd  I type my post as normal, press reply, it's there and then it's replaced by dots :Wideyed Spooky! :Android


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Orphelia, it does sound as if she's going through exactly the same as Annelis. Just try to make sure she's drinking enough to compensate for all the sickness. She may well be sick if you give her food - but then she may be sick anyway without so i don't know what's worse.

If you call the vets to ask of a vet will call you back - do ask for Bradley if he's on. Don't forget at the end of the day you are paying the bill and I know it's the vets but they still provide a service and you are a customer (good one) sorry Shosh!!! What time do they close this evening?

Ir's the same with a stool sample - if you want to get one done don't be frightened to say so.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Thank you all again, the not knowing is driving me mad and making it harder. I had my hopes up she'd come home today, if it's tomorrow if they can just tell me that so I know I think it will be a little easier.
> 
> This mornings vet told me not to feed Orphelia today, she seems quite well and like she's wanting food, shall I try her with a little bit of wet?


I think the waiting is the worst. Maybe they will leave it until after surgery closes to give you a call, if she's well enough to come home you can still collect her then.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@huckybuck You're right, I have to be more assertive, I am paying and these are my babies. I've been told he will be calling me, if I get no definite time of when she can come home tomorrow I will be on the phone more and insist on more tests.

She's sat in the kitchen just looking at where I usually prepare their dinner bless her! I don't know what to do for the best, the vet that admitted Annelis told me to feed her after two hours on Monday.

They close at 7.30pm, Bradley called me at 9pm last night so I wouldn't be surprised if it is after surgery closes @sarahecp Hopefully before that tonight though! I just need to know what's happening, I didn't go to see her A) because I couldn't compose myself, and B) because I don't know if she's coming home anyway.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Be strong sweetie and just try to keep focussed on what you want - to get them better first and foremost and hopefully find out what caused it.

If Orphelia is showing interest in food - what about something bland? Have you got any cooked chicken - a tin of applaws or something similar? You could try her on a little bit every hour or so. The trouble I always find is, if they don't have food, get ravenous and then gorge themselves and throw up, you're none the wiser.

Also, if you feed her a little bit, you will be able to give an update to Bradley later, as to whether she kept it down or not.

With regards to Annelis - questions should be - what other test have they done today? Is she still on a drip? Are they planning to do anymore tests? If she's not on a drip and all the test are done I can't see why they would want to keep her in tonight. And I would think after 2 days on a drip that should be enough to rehydrate her. But I'm not a vet!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully you can speak to the vet tonight about Annelis - and you can always ask about offering Orphelia a little morsel at the same time. Don't be afraid to give them a call if you've not heard anything by 9pm, if that's the time they called last night.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh and I second huckybuck when she suggests asking questions. Vets don't mind questions, it's what we're here for. We can't always answer them, but at least we can offer some reassurance where it is indicated xxx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Just catching up with this, my heart goes out to you Susan. It's stressful enough having one poorly cat, nevermind two  

I really hope they both start to show improvement soon, the worst thing is not knowing what's wrong with them. When Luna has a bad stomach with her IBS she just looks so miserable and I hate that there's nothing I can do. 

Definitely persist on speaking to a vet tonight.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Genius! @huckybuck She won't eat cooked meat but Applaws she loves! My Mum is going to pick up some for me whilst she's out and should be back shortly, I'll give her a tiny bit and see how she goes.
Your questions are brilliant thank you, I'm going to write those down so I'm ready when he calls.

Thanks @Shoshannah I think consulting is finished now so I hope I'll hear soon! I'm definitely going to ask questions, I need to know what's going on. If she doesn't come home tonight and the only reason they say they're keeping her tomorrow is she won't eat I'm telling them I'm taking her home.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks @alixtaylor It's awful them being so poorly. I'm feeling so guilty that I haven't gone to visit Annelis, hate the thought that she doesn't understand and might think I've just left her 

Just offered her food and she doesn't want it  
Another question I have to remember, the man this morning never gave me tablet antibiotics, said she needs them if this works, so when do I get them? She'll need to start them in the morning. 
Okay she's eating! The tiniest bit but she ate something.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Fingers crossed she can keep it down, I'm sorry your birthday has been spent worrying. I hope the vet rings soon. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok, so add question Orphelia's antibiotics to the list! 

Glad she's had a little bit of food. She was probably waiting to see if you would offer her anything else lol!!!

Hopefully she'll keep this down. The applaws os good because there's quite a lot of liquid too - so even if she just licks the juice it's better than nothing. You can always add some boiling water to it and mix it around a bit to warm it up later.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Thank you all again, the not knowing is driving me mad and making it harder. I had my hopes up she'd come home today, if it's tomorrow if they can just tell me that so I know I think it will be a little easier.
> 
> This mornings vet told me not to feed Orphelia today, she seems quite well and like she's wanting food, shall I try her with a little bit of wet?


Do you have some plain chicken you could just poach for her?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I can tell by your posts that when you have to speak to the vet your head is spinning with emotions so I also suggest you write the questions down and go through them *slowly *don't be rushed, ask the vet to explain in a way you will understand, you are not a vet and a lot of us don't understand clinical terms. Don't apologise if you break down or lose the drift over the phone your girls are the most precious thing to you. Ring if you feel it's getting late hun. Hope to hear good news later. xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Gah it wasn't Bradley  She's still on a drip  She's eaten 1 biscuit and if she doesn't eat in the morning they'll consider putting another bag on. I'm getting so frustrated!!
How long are they guna keep her there because she won't eat! 
They're considering an abdominal scan tomorrow. Why are they taking so long with everything


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear Annelis has to stay in overnight again sweetie 

Hopefully the morning will bring some better news x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Do you have some plain chicken you could just poach for her?


She won't eat meat like that  Will not touch it.



Soozi said:


> I can tell by your posts that when you have to speak to the vet your head is spinning with emotions so I also suggest you write the questions down and go through them *slowly *don't be rushed, ask the vet to explain in a way you will understand, you are not a vet and a lot of us don't understand clinical terms. Don't apologise if you break down or lose the drift over the phone your girls are the most precious thing to you. Ring if you feel it's getting late hun. Hope to hear good news later. xxx


It was the man from this morning, he was mumbley at best  Bradley obviously wasn't in today  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh dear! Rehydrating will take some time hun. They won't run before they can walk no matter how desperate we feel we have to trust that they really know what's best. I feel so sad and upset for you and little Annelis I have a real soft spot for your spotties and just hope they both are better soon. Will they need to sedate Annelis for the scan? I'm assuming it will be ultrasound? xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Right don't panic.
She's still on a drip so they consider it necessary for tonight. She will be ok.

Phone them in the morning as soon as they open and ask if Bradley is working. If he is, ask if HE could call you when he's available. If he's not ask about Jayne instead. Find out when either of them are back on duty. You can always pick Annelis up and take her back in when a vet you prefer is on. I'm sure she'd be hydrated enough after 48 hours of fluid to cope with a couple of hours off. (When Huck was poorly with daffodil poisoning I bought him home in the evening and took him back again the next day when he still wasn't right and needed to go back onto a drip).
Did you tell this vet tonight about Orphelia? I think it's highly likely that there is a link between what is happening with the girls. In which case I would wonder about the need for a scan? Ask what other tests they have done and what they might be looking for. Remind them that you are concerned about campylobactor/ecoli/salmonella. It's not something that is normally tested for in routine bloods etc. And needs specific antibiotics to treat properly.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Annelis cannot come home tonight  hopefully she's eating something and well enough to be home tomorrow. 

When Seb stayed at the vet for 3 days last year, they didn't actually find anything wrong with him. I took him because he wouldn't eat and was very lethargic, no sickness. They kept him in because he was dehydrated and a very high temperature. He was on fluids for 3 days, they did full bloods, scans and still couldn't find any thing. He started eating on the third day, his temp' went down to normal and I collected him on the evening. Vet said she wanted to make sure he was eating enough and temp normal and she was happy with him before he could come home.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Don't know quite what to say Susan,so very sorry Annelis is being kept overnight again, as you say the not knowing is really hard.Hopefully tomorrow will bring happier news and you will have both your girls at home with you and well on the road to recovery xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Right don't panic.
> She's still on a drip so they consider it necessary for tonight. She will be ok.
> 
> Phone them in the morning as soon as they open and ask if Bradley is working. If he is, ask if HE could call you when he's available. If he's not ask about Jayne instead. Find out when either of them are back on duty. You can always pick Annelis up and take her back in when a vet you prefer is on. I'm sure she'd be hydrated enough after 48 hours of fluid to cope with a couple of hours off. (When Huck was poorly with daffodil poisoning I bought him home in the evening and took him back again the next day when he still wasn't right and needed to go back onto a drip).
> Did you tell this vet tonight about Orphelia? I think it's highly likely that there is a link between what is happening with the girls. In which case I would wonder about the need for a scan? Ask what other tests they have done and what they might be looking for. Remind them that you are concerned about campylobactor/ecoli/salmonella. It's not something that is normally tested for in routine bloods etc. And needs specific antibiotics to treat properly.


Agree with this, so sorry the girls are still poorly. Thinking of you and them too and sending healing vibes xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oks, glad there's been an update, even if it wasn't as helpful as we hoped.

Rehydration can take time and has to be done slowly, but if she's not eating the question is why not? There are lots of possibilities, and it can be very difficult to work out why.
- pain
- nausea
- fever
- hypokalaemia (low potassium)
- stress

I'm sorry if I've missed this (I'm dipping in and out as I'm trying to study) - what medications is Orphelia on? Is she on anything to settle her tummy, in case nausea is making her feel inappetant? Remember that vomiting is obvious, but nausea can be invisible - if in doubt, I treat it. Same with pain; if in doubt, I treat.

Potassium levels can drop with low food intake or loss through vomiting/diarrhoea, and it should not be underestimated how rubbish it can make them feel. A blood test can identify low potassium, and if it is low then potassium can be added to her fluid bag.

Stress is obviously a big one and tricky to identify. I totally understand the vets' reluctance to let Orphelia home if she's not eating. However, in some cases, provided they're adequately hydrated and their meds are all up to date, it is worth discharging a cat overnight to see if they will eat at home. They can always go back the next day if there is no joy - or even during the night if things seem worse. It might be worth proposing this to the vet tomorrow. As long as you make it clear that you understand their concerns and you can reassure them that you'll be straight back if there are any worries, they will hopefully be happy to try her at home.

Alternatively, many cats will eat for their owners in hospital, so try visiting with some tasty warm food. Ask if you can spend some time with Orphelia out the kennel as well - if they can disconnect the drip for 20 mins and pop you together in a free consult room (you may need to be flexible with times for them to have the space ). Many cats eat much better out of the kennel IME.

Fingers crossed for some positive progress tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, I meant Annelis. I haven't slept much today! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm just wondering if you could phone the Vet's surgery in the morning and ask if Bradley is there if he is then just go to the surgery and see him face to face...much better than discussing it on the phone with a Vet you don't connect with. If you can hold it together maybe you could try and feed Annelis from a baby plastic spoon she might just take it from you. Hopefully though she will be able to come home if another bag of fluid works for her. I know cats go down very quickly but they also bounce back quickly too she might be loads better by the morning. Chin up Susan!







XXX


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so terribly sorry that Annelis has to stay in again. There has been no end of good advice given and especially from the superb Shoshannah. I always feel so reassured when Shosh posts.

I will dip in and out as I can but if good wishes could get your girlies back on track they would be doing somersaults 
PF is such a loving place


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

All the better with you here mudgekin, nice to see you back.  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Oks, glad there's been an update, even if it wasn't as helpful as we hoped.
> 
> Rehydration can take time and has to be done slowly, but if she's not eating the question is why not? There are lots of possibilities, and it can be very difficult to work out why.
> - pain
> ...


*This is exactly what my Vet did with my last girl I would phone and to make an appointment and they would have the drip off when I go there and have Picolina wrapped in her blanket ready for me to cuddle and try to feed even though she was really poorly she would snuggle in to me. It was a windowless room that I got taken to each time and they used to just leave the desk lamp on and turn off the main lights it was so peaceful for both of us. It would be lovely if Susan's vet could give her a bit of time with Annelis in a nice quiet room I'm sure it would help with her stress and Susan's. XXX*


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just caught up with everything. I'm so sorry to hear all this 

Get well soon spotties :Nurse


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's so important for them to have some time out the kennel.

When I had my little FIC inpatient in a few weekends ago I would go down and let him out for a while a few times a day while I was doing some photocopying or catching up on some work. It seemed to help him a lot, because until then he'd only ever been taken out of his kennel to be poked and prodded and he seemed much happier being let out for some wandering time!

I realise it can be difficult for some practices, space-wise - but if you can arrange something in advance so they can make arrangements then it's great for the cat and for the owner IMO.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shosh I'm just a bit concerned that the vet don't seem to be making any link with Orphelia - she's been sick too although not too the extent of Annelis.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm just catching up on the updates, I'm so sorry that Annelis is still at the vets, I can't imagine how you must be feeling with that & then Orphelia going downhill as well. Things have got to start improving soon, hope you can finally get some answers tomorrow & speak to your normal vet.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

It can take a while to kick start them eating as she probably was still feeling a bit sick, we are the same when we have a tummy upset. It's a game of tempting little and often. Her tummy has probably shrunk too. It is important to keep Orphelia hydrated if you have a syring give her a small amount of water now and again. Did you ask the vet about the royal canin rehydrate support? It is very good it puts back the important electrolytes that keeps them hydrated. Even now 2 years after Tigas problems with his teeth and gingervitis I have to hand feed him at least twice a day. As he won't eat his meals properly until I do. They do keep us on our toes. I hope you get some news soon about Annelis and I hope you have her home tonight fingers no paws crossed for you Hun.

Viv xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Shosh I'm just a bit concerned that the vet don't seem to be making any link with Orphelia - she's been sick too although not too the extent of Annelis.


If Orphelia is still not well then of course she needs seeing again too - Susan, did you discuss Orphelia with the vet when you spoke to him about Annelis?

Hopefully she will keep down the little bit of food she took this evening xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Shosh ^^^^ I think she's off line now probably exhausted! She tends to read all the posts before she speaks to the vet though.

Here's hoping both girls turn the corner overnight and are bright as a button tomorrow.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry I started my post then had to go off and give yogi his tablet and the conversation had jumped a bit. I am sorry Annelis can't come home tonight but she is in the best place while she isn't feeling well. I know how heartbreaking it is when your furbaby is in the vet hospital. I hope she is feeling better tomorrow and can come home.

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't bare it


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Hun I feel so sad for you.  Try and be strong. Hugs to you. 

Viv xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Susan don't get upset. If you want to PM me, feel free lovey xxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I just want her home, I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel right now.

Thank you for all the support and advice, I really appreciate every last message.

If they start her on another bag in the morning she probably won't even be home tomorrow. She wasn't even dehydrated in the first place, she was put on fluids to make sure she doesn't become dehydrated and to flush her system, she must be weeing for Britain! 
He said she was going to be checked at about midnight and again at about 7.30am and I'd get an update in the morning, I am going to call at 8am when they open and ask to speak to/see Bradley. I need some reassurance and I want him to deal with her, I don't feel like we're getting anywhere.

I really don't know why they're considering a scan when Orphelia also hasn't been well with the exact same symptoms. How fresh do stool samples need to be? I have something from Orphelia from this morning, would it be too late to get that tested tomorrow if I suggest it? 
He asked how Orphelia was, I said she was quiet but hadn't been sick again and he was satisfied with that. She's been asleep all evening like she was yesterday, I'm so scared she's going to go downhill. 
He said to give her the meds I was given to give Annelis. Metronidazole. 
They don't even have high temperatures to say they're working at bringing those down.

I'm not sure what meds Annelis is being given now, I haven't paid for Orphelia's visit from today either so don't have an invoice of what she had, but she had an antibiotic injection and an anti nausea injection. He did say they are not giving Annelis anything to stop nausea now as she has not been sick since yesterday morning before she was admitted.

I think a big part of her not eating must be stress, she was miserable yesterday let alone how she must be feeling now. All alone stuck in a cage with needles stuck in her. 
They open at 8am but don't start consulting until 9, so I am going to see if they will let me see her then and I'll ask about having time with her off of the drip. I will definitely be suggesting letting me take her home for the night and I'll take her back in the morning if need be. It's only a small place with 2 consulting rooms, but they have 3 blocks of consulting times a day, so surely it wouldn't be too difficult to let me have time with her between those times.

I didn't ask about RC rehydrate support, but I will make a note to ask about it.

Thank you @Shoshannah your advice has been invaluable. 
I hope I have better news tomorrow. And I'm hoping for a good nights sleep tonight. xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> It's so important for them to have some time out the kennel.
> 
> When I had my little FIC inpatient in a few weekends ago I would go down and let him out for a while a few times a day while I was doing some photocopying or catching up on some work. It seemed to help him a lot, because until then he'd only ever been taken out of his kennel to be poked and prodded and he seemed much happier being let out for some wandering time!
> 
> I realise it can be difficult for some practices, space-wise - but if you can arrange something in advance so they can make arrangements then it's great for the cat and for the owner IMO.


Y


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> I just want her home, I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel right now.
> 
> Thank you for all the support and advice, I really appreciate every last message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry I don't know why that post above has displayed.

Susan you really need to get some rest to be strong enough to get through another day. I suggest you at least try and get some sleep...tomorrow is another day and you can deal with it a lot better if you are not so tired and drained. Annelis and Orphelia will be Ok but I think you need to tackle this with your own vet, insist on it hun. Thinking of you all sweetie. Hugs xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Love , you have a good plan of action for tomorrow, you know what you want and whom you want it from, there's nothing to be done now but snuggle up with the one you've got and sleep. I hope you have a much better night than last night x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to try and get some sleep now. Orphelia has just got into her egg bed which is where she sleeps every night usually when she's well, I'm clinging onto that as a sign she's okay. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I keep coming back to check this thread sweetie. They will both be ok - I have every faith. I'm certain it's just a bug and they will both come through soon.

You just need to speak to a vet you trust, in the meantime and tell them what you expect from them; in treating/finding out what's wrong and what you want in terms of looking after your girls. If you think it will help Annelis to bring her home for a while so that you can tempt her to eat, you need to say that. Be strong. My lot won't eat at the vets full stop. But as soon as we get home it's as if a switch has been flicked. They're ravenous!!

When Huck was really poorly with daffodil poisoning he looked truly dreadful - I could see had tummy ache as he was hunched over, eyes sunken, lethargic etc. He was vomiting bile constantly and had dreadful dire rear (still has the shaved trousers to show for it) He was on a drip for a day, then off, then back on..had antibiotics, anti nausea, full bloods etc. We were back and forth to the vets. It was 4 full days before I saw any signs of improvement and then whoosh - the difference was incredible. I woke up to a completely different cat!!! 

I will be checking first thing tomorrow and praying for a whoosh for Annelis. And hoping that Orphelia stays stable tonight and no more sick xxx

Try to get some sleep xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's best to collect a pooled faecal sample, so you can get a bit of the one from this morning and keep adding to it. Three days' worth will maximise the value of the test and reduce the chance of false negatives xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope you get some sleep tonight Susan and as HB says hoping for a sudden turnaround tomorrow, she's right Huck sounded so poorly but he suddenly picked up xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think another 24-36 hours and we'll be looking at a much brighter Annelis and Orphelia. Don't panic. Stick with the plan - pick up some poo (lovely!) and speak to the vet when they open. Hopefully Bradley will be in; if not, was it Jane you said was also nice? One step at a time xxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hoping bradley is in tomorrow and you get some answers and that both your babies are feeling much better ,cuddle up with orphelia and try and get some sleep xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hoping for better news today and both your girls are feeling better. And hope Annelis is well enough to come home. Xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Susan. I hope Annelis is feeling better today and can come home. How is Orphelia today is she any better?
How are you feeling too Hun? I am guessing you must be exhausted. 

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Morning. 
I managed about 6 hours solid sleep which was much needed! Getting dressed and ready now in the hopes they'll say I can go and visit baby this morning. 

Orphelia hasn't been sick again, she had a wee overnight which is great. I've just got her some breakfast which she hasn't shown any interest of yet, but I'm leaving that and some biscuit down for her. Also just syringed her a bit of water, not heaps but better than nothing, there's extra with her Applaws also. 
Will give her the metronidazole in a mo. xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan M said:


> Morning.
> I managed about 6 hours solid sleep which was much needed! Getting dressed and ready now in the hopes they'll say I can go and visit baby this morning.
> 
> Orphelia hasn't been sick again, she had a wee overnight which is great. I've just got her some breakfast which she hasn't shown any interest of yet, but I'm leaving that and some biscuit down for her. Also just syringed her a bit of water, not heaps but better than nothing, there's extra with her Applaws also.
> Will give her the metronidazole in a mo. xxx


That's brilliant news that Orphelia hasn't been sick. Also that you managed to get some sleep. I really am hoping Annelis can come home today. Just a thought. I think Huckybuck or one of the other posters had suggested when there was another cat on the forum not eating. Is to boil some chicken and syring the broth into her. I could be wrong but I think it was Britt who was having problems with Pooh eating. But I distinctly remember someone suggesting syringing chicken broth. I will look in again later to see how your girls are doing.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad Orphelia has been ok through the night. 
And that you've had some sleep. 
Hoping Annelis will be well enough to pick up this morning and bring home. Here's hoping for a much better day today xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed for both Annelis and Orphelia today xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I just called and the one I'm not keen on is going to ring me this morning apparently, she might be able to come home later. xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed we are all hoping Annelis comes home today 

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't feel reassured by this at all.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I called again. Bradley is in but he's operating he's not actually doing the caring today. She said about Andrew and I said I feel more comfortable with Bradley and I'm worried about Orphelia too. She said she's guna do her best to get Bradley to call me, if not I'll have to lump Andrew.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sleep makes all the difference. I'm glad you stood your ground a bit this morning, as nice people it's In built into us to not cause offence but sometimes you just have to look out for your own interests. I hope the right vet rings you later with the best news. X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that tip too @vivien i'll give it a try. Orphelia's showing no interest at all in food.

And I can't get these pills into her, they're so big and gross they just foam at the mouth and it comes out in saliva. The same with Annelis even when the vet gave it to her. There must be something else she can have? She needs something to help her  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> sleep makes all the difference. I'm glad you stood your ground a bit this morning, as nice people it's In built into us to not cause offence but sometimes you just have to look out for your own interests. I hope the right vet rings you later with the best news. X


I was feeling good this morning, but as soon as I rang and heard Andrew's calling me I'm a mess again. I don't feel reassured by him one bit


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope both your girls are feeling better soon.

How are you giving the pills? Pill guns are great for getting them right down the throat quickly.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Hope both your girls are feeling better soon.
> 
> How are you giving the pills? Pill guns are great for getting them right down the throat quickly.


Thank you. Orphelia will usually just eat pills but these are huge 







Half twice a day, so it's already powdery and disgusting before I've started. Would that fit in a pill gun? They have them at the vets I'll pick one up if it will.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Susan M said:


> I was feeling good this morning, but as soon as I rang and heard Andrew's calling me I'm a mess again. I don't feel reassured by him one bit


It might still be Bradley that rings after all he can't be up to his elbows in animall bits all morning.
Even if it is the other one get your no nonsense head on and voice out , make sure you have notes ready for what you want to say and don't let him hijack the conversation. Cheer up lovie  I'm sure today can't be as bad as yesterday x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad Orphelia seems a little better, paws crossed Annelis is home with you later xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Susan, I'm glad you managed some sleep. I have some pill pockets that I can send you. I find them so good for pilling cats. The other option is to hide it in a wee bit of cheese if she can tolerate it or webox or something she likes. Anything to make giving her the pills. Metronidazole is a disgusting tasting tablet, I know if I have to take it I feel nauseated.

Hubby said he will happily go to the post office and send it off today since I'm housebound at the moment. Let me know sweetie. Fingers crossed they will soon be better


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> Hi Susan, I'm glad you managed some sleep. I have some pill pockets that I can send you. I find them so good for pilling cats. The other option is to hide it in a wee bit of cheese if she can tolerate it or webox or something she likes. Anything to make giving her the pills. Metronidazole is a disgusting tasting tablet, I know if I have to take it I feel nauseated.
> 
> Hubby said he will happily go to the post office and send it off today since I'm housebound at the moment. Let me know sweetie. Fingers crossed they will soon be better


Oh thank you so much @mudgekin that would be amazing if you're sure you don't mind. Orphelia won't eat anything at the moment, but I'm hoping that will change and Annelis I'm sure will be on meds when she comes home, I've struggled getting pills into her before. That's so kind of you.

That's interesting they make you feel nauseated, they're giving them to cats that are being sick :/ May also explain why she keeps opening her mouth and letting saliva drop out. She's not being sick, but she keeps doing that xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

No problem sweetie. Can you PM me your name and address and Hubby will send them off. Anything to help the spotties. 

Xxxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

mudgekin said:


> No problem sweetie. Can you PM me your name and address and Hubby will send them off. Anything to help the spotties.
> 
> Xxxx


Will do, thank you so much xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got some questions ready again, I need to know what meds Annelis is having because surely Orphelia needs them too. She is definitely not right, but I don't want to rush her in and leave her there if I can get correct meds and treat her at home.

Thought I'd get the insurance papers ready while I'm just waiting around, I have a question if anyone can help?
It says if this is the first claim you are submitting for your pet you must include a full clinical history from all of the vets your pet has been registered with.
Are they being serious? What if you've rescued, or taken in a stray or got them from someone you don't speak to anymore?
That's not the case for me but do I really have to get my breeder to hassle the vets she's used? Annelis has been registered at my vets for 23 months, isn't that enough?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi @Susan M! I hope you can get some answers to all your questions today but I am pleased to hear that Orphelia is is alittle better and not been sick! it's progress. Half of that pill should fit in a pill gun if you half fill the syringe (Chamber) part of the gun with water it will help the pill go straight down instead of sticking in her throat or on her tongue. Ask the Vet if there is an alternative or could she have an injection instead. Oh my goodness everyday is such a trial but neither of the girls has got worse so we have to be thankful for small mercies at the moment all we need now is for both your girls to be home with you getting better. Chin up Hun stay as strong as you can. Keep asking them to speak to Bradley I'm sure he could spare you 5 minutes. XXX XXX


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Susan I am back I had to get my upstairs jobs done as I have a delivery of dog treats coming today. If after you try the pill pockets you still cannot get Orphelia to take her tablets ring your vet and ask for a slow acting antibiotic if that is what the tablet is. I agree it is huge. Yogi has to have capsules every day that stick to the roof of his mouth. But I buy nutri-plus gel and wrap the gel round the capsule. Yogi has to have these for life so it's Important he gets them down him. As there is no injectable replacement. I am pretty lucky that he has had these since he was a kitten and knows nothing else. The nutri- plus gel can be bought from animed direct and it helps cats that are recovering from illness and builds up kittens and you can give it to pregnant mums too.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan M said:


> I've got some questions ready again, I need to know what meds Annelis is having because surely Orphelia needs them too. She is definitely not right, but I don't want to rush her in and leave her there if I can get correct meds and treat her at home.
> 
> Thought I'd get the insurance papers ready while I'm just waiting around, I have a question if anyone can help?
> It says if this is the first claim you are submitting for your pet you must include a full clinical history from all of the vets your pet has been registered with.
> ...


Are they rescues or did you have them from a kitten. If they are rescue just give your breeder a ring I am sure she will be more than willing to help. As this is the first time for this illness you have to mark that box. I still get it wrong and mine is ongoing I often get mine back saying I haven't completed it properly

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Oh thank you so much @mudgekin that would be amazing if you're sure you don't mind. Orphelia won't eat anything at the moment, but I'm hoping that will change and Annelis I'm sure will be on meds when she comes home, I've struggled getting pills into her before. That's so kind of you.
> 
> That's interesting they make you feel nauseated, they're giving them to cats that are being sick :/ May also explain why she keeps opening her mouth and letting saliva drop out. She's not being sick, but she keeps doing that xxx


The pills must be extremely bitter so not sure if Orphelia will eat it wrapped in anything...worth a try but you could pick up a pill gun from a good pet shop and try that too! Whatever happens she must get her meds. the pill is not a coated one so it will start to dissolve immediately it hits the tongue so you need to get as far back on the tongue as you can (past the rough area) Good luck with it Hun Hope you can manage them OK. XXX


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Susan, so sorry both your girls are ill  - I haven't been through the entire thread so apologies if this has already been suggested - but, have you been to any shows (with either of them) recently? 

Just wondering if something could've been picked up there if so

Fingers crossed they're 100% soon


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Soozi said:


> The pills must be extremely bitter so not sure if Orphelia will eat it wrapped in anything...worth a try but you could pick up a pill gun from a good pet shop and try that too! Whatever happens she must get her meds. the pill is not a coated one so it will start to dissolve immediately it hits the tongue so you need to get as far back on the tongue as you can (past the rough area) Good luck with it Hun Hope you can manage them OK. XXX


Metronidazole does taste terrible but it is useful because, although it is an antibiotic, it has an anti-inflammatory effect as well. I had to give it to kittens who ate painted wallpaper! It worked although they did not have an infection. A friend had to give a prolonged (many months') course to all her cats and she had a suspension to syringe in their mouths. You might find that easier if your girls have to continue with this drug for a few more days.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping that Bradley calls you - but whoever it is just stay strong and focused and have your questions to hand. 
Even if you have to ask a question again - just say you know you've asked it before but you just want to make sure in your head you've got it right….
most vets are happy to repeat stuff again and agin until you've understood.

Also have a pen to hand and write down the answers - it's so easy to forget what's been said and the names of meds etc.

Ask about marbocyl - this was the antibiotic that Huck had for campylobactor. It is palatable and Huck will take them like sweets!! I'm not sure whether it is broad spectrum enough if they haven'y been able to pinpoint the cause but it's worth asking the question.

The other thing you need to ask re Annelis; if you bring her home can they give her the B12 injection which might help her appetite and give her some energy or what about an appetite stimulant.

With regards to the insurance - who are you with? Our vets usually fill out all the paperwork for us and send it off (and did so with our first claim) so have a word with the nurses when you go. One of our nurses was the dedicated insurance specialist lol!!! Your vet should have the info anyway about previous vets, you normally tell them where you are before so they can get a previous history, or you can find it on the old vaccination certificates.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay thank you I will ask about an injection instead when they call me. 
Exactly that @Soozi they go in and start going all mushy and gross immediately and then it's game over, foaming and saliva everywhere! I will grab a pill gun when I HOPEFULLY pick Annelis up later as well.

That nutri plus gel sounds good as well @vivien RC rehydrate support is on my list to ask for today as well. 
Orphelia usually will just eat pills, but there's are awful.

No they're not rescues, she had Annelis for almost 4 years as a breeding Queen, she won't mind she's a really close friend of mine now so I've given her the heads up. Was just hoping to avoid the faffing! 
I have a claim for this and a claim for the ovarian remnant testing.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ask about marbocyl - this was the antibiotic that Huck had for campylobactor. It is palatable and Huck will take them like sweets!! I'm not sure whether it is broad spectrum enough if they haven'y been able to pinpoint the cause but it's worth asking the question.


I think that vets tend to keep Marbocyl as a last resort drug when others have failed.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there Susan

Really sorry to hear they're both under the weather. Here are some more suggestions that might help. They've worked for me when I've had properly sick cats.

Ask the vet about Zantac. It's a really good ant-acid, and normally a quarter of a tablet once or twice a day can help them feel less ill. When they don't eat for a few days the stomach acid builds up and makes them feel sick, so they don't want to eat, so they feel sicker, and the cycle continues. Zantac lowers the acid in the tummy and allows them to think about food without feeling ill. You know that feeling of sick you get when you haven't eaten for ages? Same thing for them.

NutriPlus gel is really good stuff. Many vets don't carry it but you can get it online. It's a really high calory gel. It says to give a squirt every day, but to be honest, if they're not eating at all, I dose them 2 or 3 times. Mine are fussy, but they will literally suck this out of the tube if you let them. You have to force it te first few times, then they will actually taste it and really like it. I normally give a handful of high reward food right after this, so the last time, this was Dreamies. I went through a packet in about 3 days, but worth it as it got the cat eating again.

Metranidazole is incredibly bitter and will make them feel ill if not taken with food. I'd suggest that you ask your vet to put it in a capsule for you. I'd not bother mixing it with Licky-Licks or cheese or any of that. It simply won't go in as it will make everything taste bitter and horrible. If it's in a capsule then they will only taste the gel capsule. I'd also get some Liquivite food or Hills AD or Royal Canin Recovery and force feed that with a syringe right after you give the metronidazole. It's not going to win you any friends, but it will make her feel less rubbish.

I really hope some of this helps. I know what you're going through and remember the visceral panic you feel when you watch a cat not eat for days on end. Sending you big hugs and hoping some of this helps.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

The other thing with the metronidazole, I don't even have a full course, I have 3 1/2 pills, well 3 after this mornings drooling disaster. 


huckybuck said:


> Hoping that Bradley calls you - but whoever it is just stay strong and focused and have your questions to hand.
> Even if you have to ask a question again - just say you know you've asked it before but you just want to make sure in your head you've got it right….
> most vets are happy to repeat stuff again and agin until you've understood.
> 
> ...


I have my notepad ready, I'm going to try my best to stay focussed. She isn't staying there tonight. 
I will ask if maybe Orphelia can have a B12 injection too as she isn't eating.

I'm with Petplan. Oh that's convenient! I'm trying to get my side of the form ready so I can take it with me later and get the ball rolling. My breeder has nothing to do with the vets she used to use and surely it's easier to my vets to acquire all paperwork rather then expect me to gather some, it'll just get messy.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you @carly87 i'm noting all this down it's incredibly useful. I actually use Zantac myself occasionally when I've got acid reflux and it definitely helps so I will ask that.

I'm going to order some nutri plus gel right now, they're pretty good with paste so that should help I hope.

I didn't know I could ask for the metronidazole in a capsule, that will be so much easier if they can do that for me. An experienced vet failed to get it into Annelis so I honestly have no idea how they've been expecting me to do it.

They should stock some kind of recovery food shouldn't they? I think if I can just get them both eating they'll be on the road to recovery. Orphelia isn't dehydrated or as bad as Annelis so I really think with the correct things I can make her better. You've been so helpful thank you.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sure your vet can get any info needed for your claim. Pet plan are very good I am with them for all 4 of my boys. But not the girls I would have had to take a mortgage out to put them on pet plan Lol 

Viv xx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really sorry Annelis and now Orphelia are not doing well. I know how you feel about the vets, the right vet makes a ton of difference. Did your vet say it was a bug because it sounds contagious to me? 

I really hope they can get to the bottom of this and your 2 feel better soon.

With the pills, if your cats will eat dry (and I find that when my cat is nauseated, he tends to be able to eat his dry but not wet), you can use a piece of Greenies to stick the pill to a dry treat. If the pill is too big, you can cut it in half or quarters and try that (check with your vet though, some pills need to be given whole). I tend to give my cat a few dry treats without the pill and I do it quickly so that he doesn't have time to smell them too much. I put one under his nose quickly while he's still eating the first one. When I give him the one with the pill, he just eats it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just catching up - I'm really glad you got some sleep  6 hours is good  

I'm hoping you get the news you want today, you get the answers you want and that Annelis is well enough to come home. 

I know how you feel about only wanting to deal with a certain vet, there are only two at my surgery that I feel more comfortable seeing and speaking to, they give reassurance and take their time to explain things in detail and in ways I understand. We too have a mumbler, an old guy that's been with the practice since the early 70's, he umms and arghs, doesn't give me any confidence in him at all. 

I do hope Bradley calls you. 

Roman has been on Metronidazole before, my vet had warned me that they are quite difficult to give because of the bitter taste, I used to split them and give in 2 servings with Pill Pockets, I've also have to take them myself and I could taste the bitterness if they got stuck at the back of my throat if I didn't take enough water with them, so would imagine the taste is worse for our cats. 

Topping up those vibes for your girls and sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@ALR Unfortunately I still don't even know what's wrong with them  I think they're being treated for gut infection because they were being sick. It could just be a bug, but I have mentioned to them it could be raw rabbit I gave them. I suggested testing the rabbit/the girls, it basically fell on deaf ears and I'm struggling to get in contact with the vet I know better and trust. 
She won't eat anything right now  That's a useful tip though, thank you.

@sarahecp That's what he's like, yesterday he was saying I could give her this, I could give her that, even getting her scruff to inject was a faff, and now he seems to be chief with Annelis too it's just a nightmare. He's only young, he only qualified last year which is not a problem to me at all if he was saying and doing the right things, but he just isn't. 
That's handy to know also thank you, I think I will ask about metronidazole capsules, and if they for some reason can't provide me with those, I will ask if Orphelia can have some kind of injection until the pill pockets arrive. She's still dribbling after the taste bless her, and fluid is something I really don't want leaving her.

I'm still waiting  I don't want to ring and start jumping up and down incase the reason I haven't heard is because it will be Bradley, but if it's still Andrew I'm going to be so annoyed that I'm still being told nothing by him and kept waiting so long! 
This is so frustrating, I feel so powerless


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> @ALR Unfortunately I still don't even know what's wrong with them  I think they're being treated for gut infection because they were being sick. It could just be a bug, but I have mentioned to them it could be raw rabbit I gave them. I suggested testing the rabbit/the girls, it basically fell on deaf ears and I'm struggling to get in contact with the vet I know better and trust.
> She won't eat anything right now  That's a useful tip though, thank you.
> 
> @sarahecp That's what he's like, yesterday he was saying I could give her this, I could give her that, even getting her scruff to inject was a faff, and now he seems to be chief with Annelis too it's just a nightmare. He's only young, he only qualified last year which is not a problem to me at all if he was saying and doing the right things, but he just isn't.
> ...


You can buy empty gel capsules either from your Vet or a chemist they come in different sizes. you could then crunch the pill and scoop into a capsule, a bit fiddly but well worth it. You poor girl I would be also be hopping about wanting to know "What is wrong with my cat???!!!" Losing your rag won't help though so try and stay calm when you talk to them in a no nonsense voice. XXX


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hoping the vet phones soon and its Bradley and you get some answers , xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Apologies, I've not read all of this thread but my understanding is that you don't have a diagnosis yet so would another antibiotic be an option ? clavaseptin is extremely palatable and quite a few of my cats eat it undisguised , straight out of the pack ! Clearly they taste like treats  

Just a thought , sorry if I have missed the reasoning behind metronidazole xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Update! I couldn't wait any longer so I called. "He's in the middle of an operation but I popped my head in" leads me to thinking I'm going to hear from who I want! I feel instant relief honestly.
She was sick again this morning  So she by all means is not recovered, but he is hopefully going to let me bring her home today and see how she goes, of course I will take her back in the morning if she needs it. I stressed that is what I want, I want her home to try. And also that I have her daughter here who is also unwell and it is probably not being helped that she's been separated from her Mum for the first time in her life. She agreed, I've not been forgotten and he'll call asap. I said that's fine I just needed I just needed to mow something was happening.

@Cats cats cats Thank you it definitely worth thinking about. They have been treating them for a gut infection, they don't really know if that's what the problem is, but they had no raised temps. Annelis had bloods taken which came back clear.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope your Annelis is home with you tonight. You'd feel better that she is. Mention the raw again and see what the vet says. Could it be somehting like salmonella from the raw? I think I read you're planning to take a stool sample, hopefully they'd be able to tell from that. 

It's hard no knowing but hopefully they'll get to the bottom of this quickly. You are doing everything you can. Fingers crossed, your babies get better soon.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

When I put in an insurance claim for Rosso the vets I'm using now arranged with Rosso's old vet for them to send all records over, so speak to them (although you will need to know Annelis' previous vets details)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Orphelia's just been sick! Arrghhh! One step forward, two steps back!!

I am going to push for them to be tested for salmonella/campylobacter/ecoli @ALR Because as @huckybuck has said that needs treating with specific antibiotics. There is something really not right going on and we need to know what.
I have a stool sample from Orphelia they can test, unfortunately only one day's worth, she's not eating so hasn't been today.

@oliviarussian Brill that should be fine, I can find out the details of the vet to give them no problem.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

ALR said:


> Mention the raw again and see what the vet says. Could it be somehting like salmonella from the raw?


Just a note that cats can pick up salmonella from dry food and treats as well. It's possible that a cat who does not eat raw could also get salmonella.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I know you want both your girls at home but if Annelis is still vomiting I think she should stay at the vets I am just a bit concerned that if she is still not too good when she is home it could make matters worse and then you will have to take her back again. I say this a bit half heartedly as I know it's the last thing you want but she can be treated immediately if needs be if she's with the vet. I'm even thinking that Orphelia should be with her....oh I just don't know what's best I'm thinking aloud. I Wonder what the others opinions are? xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I know you want both your girls at home but if Annelis is still vomiting I think she should stay at the vets I am just a bit concerned that if she is still not too good when she is home it could make matters worse and then you will have to take her back again. I say this a bit half heartedly as I know it's the last thing you want but she can be treated immediately if needs be if she's with the vet. I'm even thinking that Orphelia should be with her....oh I just don't know what's best I'm thinking aloud. I Wonder what the others opinion is? xxx


I agree with you @Soozi

@Susan M I know how badly you want Annelis home but if she is still vomiting I think she is best to stay where she is to be monitored and treatment be given as and when needed.

I would maybe give the vets a call to let them know Orphelia has been sick again.

Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hated suggesting that it might be best for Annelis to stay at the vet would the girls be better together! Please don't be cross with for even thinking it. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I hated suggesting that it might be best for Annelis to stay at the vet would the girls be better together! Please don't be cross with for even thinking it. xxx


I felt bad for agreeing with you and suggesting it too  but feel it's the right thing.

I know when Seb had to stay in I wanted him home so much it hurt but deep down I knew it was the best place for him
Especially if he took a turn for the worse and what if I wasn't able to get him back to the vets in time, I would never have forgiven myself.

I'm sure Susan won't be cross, she knows we are only giving advice because we care.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course I'm not cross lovelies, I understand completely what you're saying. 
Just heard from the vet, I've waited all day and it wasn't Bradley! 
Anyway, she still will not eat, they've barely done anything with her except have her on fluids and obviously been giving her antibiotics, although she was sick they are happy to discharge her and see if she will eat at home. I'm taking Orphelia in at 5pm to have another antibiotic injection and anti nausea injection to perk her up, Annelis' fluid bag has just finished, so they're taking her off the drip and giving her the same jabs and she's coming home at 5. 

I understand completely your concerns about bringing Annelis home, but I am less than 5 minutes from the vets and they have their own out of hours staffed by their own vets, I can get her there in a flash. I've just got to try this, she hasn't eaten since Sunday morning. 

I went on about testing them for salmonella etc and he said the medication would be the same as what they're receiving now. And he said no about capsules. 

I'll be able to ask about recovery food and rehydrate support at the appointment.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Of course I'm not cross lovelies, I understand completely what you're saying.
> Just heard from the vet, I've waited all day and it wasn't Bradley!
> Anyway, she still will not eat, they've barely done anything with her except have her on fluids and obviously been giving her antibiotics, although she was sick they are happy to discharge her and see if she will eat at home. I'm taking Orphelia in at 5pm to have another antibiotic injection and anti nausea injection to perk her up, Annelis' fluid bag has just finished, so they're taking her off the drip and giving her the same jabs and she's coming home at 5.
> 
> ...


Oh thank goodness that they are happy for her to come home! You just don't know what's for the best sometimes do you? That's brilliant that you live so close and their OOH vets are the same. Very reassuring! My last girl ate more from a spoon than she did from her bowl on her own while she was relaxed on her cushion, you might want to try it? Good luck let us know how they're doing at home later hun. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm pleased you're able to bring Annelis home  and the vet feels she's ok to come home  

My vets are the same as yours and only a couple of minutes drive, mine are the only ones in the area with their own OOH. And I know you'll be there in a flash if she is unwell. 

She might start to eat once she's home hopefully. Some cats do not eat whilst they're at the vets, Roman is one of them and he eats me out of house and home when he's here. Funny creatures  

Hope all goes well at 5 for Orphelia. 

xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hope everything picks up when they are both together and at home , keep us updated ,hugs to you susan xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Nope you don't. As frustrating as it has been, if they were not happy to let her out I would have let her stay.
Yep I will be, part of me is expecting her to have to go back, I don't think this is over, but I'm going to try and am doing everything I can to stop Orphelia having to be admitted.
She was only checked at nidnu

I will definitely give that a go @Soozi
I cannot wait to see her!

Thank you! I could cry with happiness! I probably will when I see her!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope all goes well when you have both girls at home. Fingers crossed both are more likely to eat in their own environment xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Huge hugs Susan. I hope the babies are going to perk up. Perhaps I'd Annelis is able to eat a wee bit it will stop the overproduction of acid and may help her tummy to settle. Fingers crossed that Orphelia is just so upset because her mum isn't with her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Fingers crossed that Susan M will get some answers from one of her trusted vets this evening and both girls will be well on the road to recovery.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fingers crossed for some positive news once Susan is back from the vets x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

SHE'S HOME!! 










Update coming soon! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Awww she's looking none the worst for her stay hun xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just catching up.

I'm sorry to hear that Annelis and Orphelia are still vomiting, but glad to hear Annelis is home. I hope the visit went well and you got some answers to your questions - I'll wait to hear your update.

Re metronidazole, they don't make plain metronidazole in capsules as far as I'm aware, but you can get empty gelatin capsules to shove the tablet in (crushed if necessary) to hide the taste a bit. Metronidazole taste gross and are very bitter, so lots of cats do drool with them.

What other meds are they on?

Shosh xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

She looks pretty well considering! Hopefully she will start eating now and be on the road to recovery 

Bless her wee paws she looks well chuffed to be home!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Annelis lovely girl so lovely to see you please try and eat something for your Mum we want you to get better sweetheart. Sending you a kiss for your gorgeous little nose. :Shamefullyembarrased:Kiss xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

SO glad she's home! I bet she's so happy to be back with you and Orphelia


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Awww I'm so glad she's home, she's absolute gorgeous. You must be SO happy to have your baby girl back & I bet she is overjoyed to be back home with you & Orphelia. Really hope she'll eat something once she's had a chance to settle down x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Everything crossed that being home will give Annelis the boost that she needs .More vibes on their way to both your gorgeous girls,hoping they are feeling a lot better soon xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so happy!  Back where she belongs!

I still have no answers as to what is wrong with them, it's frustrating but I'm not overly concerned about this because several people have told me similar stories of their kitties being poorly like this and they never found out why.

They've both been topped up with injections and we've been sent home with Clavaseptin, Orphelia has had them before, she eats them like treats. I have a pill gun and some pill pockets on the way from the amazing @mudgekin so fingers crossed will get them into Annelis as well!

I asked for some RC Rehydration support and Hills a/d, I'm praying I can get them eating now. Annelis ate 1 dreamie when she got in, but was too busy off exploring to worry about food, she's sniffed what I've put down and taken biscuit from me, but let each piece fall out of her mouth. She's been round the whole house sniffing bless her! She had a wee almost straight away and is currently under the bed! No idea, I'm just leaving her to it to settle back in at her own pace, I'm just so pleased she is here and happy, she's not angry with me at all 

The receptionist and vet nurse that were there at the time were so sweet! I knew she'd have been well looked after and fussed, but it doesn't stop you worrying does it? They both said they were sad to see her go and loved her and had pictures of her, I held her up to say bye and she went right to the front of the carrier to them, it was so cute!

She is loads better then the girl I left there on Tuesday. I just hope I can get them to eat, onwards and upwards! 
She's just come out and settled down to sleep in her favourite spot at the top of the tree, over the moon we are all back together  xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

It sounds like she is on the right track and hopefully she will start eating again once she's settled back in. So pleased for you that you have both your babies home  xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey! I'm so happy your family are back together. It's got to be better for them being with you and at home. I wish you a quiet night x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It does sound as if she's a much happier girl than when she first went in!!! Here's hoping she discovers her appetite once she's settled back now. I bet Orphelia is happy to see her. How is she? Has she eaten anything or been sick since this afternoon?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I have to say a HUGE thank you to all of you for your support, well wishes and advice over the last few days, you've helped keep me going through one of the toughest times. Please keep my girls in your thoughts for just a few more days whilst we complete their recovery xxx

@huckybuck Annelis stinks of hospital so there has been hissing from Orphelia, I was expecting it she's a bit of a diva! They'll be fine by he morning I'm sure, and I'm sure she is secretly relieved her Mum is back. 
She's very quiet, no more sick, but she still hasn't eaten either. I would say she is the poorlier one of the two now, hopefully I have all I need to turn her around, she has bounced back within a couple of days after having an antibiotic injection and Clavaseptin before, so fingers crossed this time


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

You're very welcome sweetie and of course we will all continue to send good thoughts for the spotted full recovery  xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

:Cat:Cat


Susan M said:


> I'm so happy!  Back where she belongs!
> 
> I still have no answers as to what is wrong with them, it's frustrating but I'm not overly concerned about this because several people have told me similar stories of their kitties being poorly like this and they never found out why.
> 
> ...


Over the moon for you too hun! Fantastic news. Ok they have a way to go before they are fully recovered but they are on the mend. So happy the beautiful spotty girls are back where they belong. You sound elated hun...enjoy your girls I'm sure they will make up for you having such a crappy Birthday! Loads of love! xxx:Cat:Cat :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So good to see Annelis is back home :Cat and hope that both she and Orphelia continue to get better :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They will be fine together in a day or so don't you worry.

Orphelia - you really need to keep getting fluids down her if you can - if she does go downhill a little, she will be following the pattern of Annelis so don't worry, but, bear in mind she MAY have to be put on drip as well. I know you hate the thought of it but it may be necessary if she is sick again and doesn't eat. 
See how she is in the morning but remember, it's a weekend coming up - our vets close on Sat lunchtime and don't have in patients - they have to go to the emergency vet. 
It may be best to give her some supportive medicine tomorrow if she's still poorly and then bring her home in the evening, to get her through the weekend. 

Hopefully this won't be the case at all but better prepared and proved wrong. Prove me wrong Orph xxxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so happy for you sweetie. Annelis looks amazingly well considering all that she's been through. It's great that she is taking wee nibbles. At least that gives her something in her tummy. Fingers crossed now that both of them are on the mend and will soon be back to their Ian selves

Xxxxxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Delighted your girl is back home. Keeping everything crossed for you that they're both on the road to recovery. You must be shattered with the week you've had. Hugs x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you 

@huckybuck Yeah they will  They were laying in the hallway just now less that a meter apart absolutely fine, Orphelia is watching her every move lol. Won't be long until they're back to normal.

I have syringed her some rehydration support this evening, left plenty of food and water out to hopefully tempt them. 
If she deteriorates she'll have to go in, tonight the vet said he was expecting her to be worse then she is from what I said, I'll see how she is in the morning, I've rang so many times this week they'll probably expect a call first thing lol. Hopefully if I can just get some food in it'll help stimulate their appetites or something. 
Not sure what my vets are like re. in patients on weekends, they have a little apartment upstairs where someone stays, I don't think I particularly want to find out though! Get better for me please girls!

Off to bed now to try and get back into some kind of normal routine xxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

so glad annelis is back home orphelia will be happy to see mum by the morning , have you tried licilix my two love it so much they eat tablets with it on food they are not fussed on ,
and it might just get the girls appetite going if they get a little dabbed on their nose , and lick it off xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Susan I just popped in to see how you got on with the girls. I am really pleased that Annelis has come home I really hope she and Orphelia start to feel better soon. I have someone coming in tomorrow to plaster my passage and stair walls. But I will try and look in to see how the girls and you are in the morning.i am off to give the boys their supper then I am off to bed. I hope you and the girls have a restful night.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry just a quick thought sometimes baby food will encourage cats to eat as well.maybe try some on the girls.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sleep well tonight with your precious babies. They will sleep well too I'm sure!
I will send out every wish to the universe that they wake up feeling 100% and ravenous!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry both your girls are unwell, sending positive vibes and lots of hugs. I hope you soon find out what is causing their sickness.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Susan, I hope you and your girls had a good night and hope they are feeling better this morning.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Morning sweetie

I hope you managed a reasonable sleep and bith the spotties settled well and are a bit better this morning. Just to let you know that both Mr M and I are sending our vibes and hugs.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Susan I hope you and the girls had a good nights sleep. And hopefully the girls are feeling better today. 

Viv xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Morning! 
The girls had a really good night, they've both pooed (if you can call it that :O ) 
Annelis will crunch food if I hand feed her but let's it drop out, like she's forgotten how to eat. I did just manage to get about a teaspoon of Hills a/d into her by licking it off my finger! 
She is also drinking by herself. 

Orphelia is a little perkier, but still quiet, she's had the tiniest bit of food that I've put onto her paw, but not enough to make her want to eat yet. I'm continuing to syringe the rehydration support to her regularly. 
She did cry at me downstairs as if she was expecting breakfast, but she does no more then sniff at food. 

Baby steps! They're certainly no worse! 
Thank you all xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad to hear both girls are ok this morning and no more sicknesses!

I have a feeling Annelis is well on the mend now. Keep hydrating Orph as you have been. You're doing a wonderful job. 

Hope today is a much better day!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear that. Baby steps lead to bigger steps. They will just have to take it a bit at a time. It is so positive that Annelis has taken a wee bit of food and drink is more than the vet was able to get her to take. Both of their wee stomach's will have shrunk so maybe it's going to have to be wee buts more frequently.

Hugs, thinking of you


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update on your girls,it is sounding much more positive.
Hopefully they will now go from strength to strength,you must be emotionally and physically exhausted.
Topping up the healing vibes for you all xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope she is  I just want them to eat! Gotta be patient, they'll get there. 
She's happy 









Orphelia's asleep in a box but she's okay, once she starts getting a proper course of antibiotics into her system she'll perk up.

@vivien What kind/flavour baby food should I be looking for? I can pick some up later.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't remember whether you said you'd picked up any Hills A/D wet food from the vet? It's quite palatable and high in calories and especially for cats who've been poorly. If your vet doesn't do it, I'm sure there's another locally that does.

I hope you're feeling better today and a little more positive xx Have you opened your birthday presses? I spotted them yesterday..unopened!!!!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

So pleased Annelis is home  lets hope they start eating today. Sounds like you've had such a stressful couple of weeks! 
Come on girlies eat up!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Glad to hear they had a good night. Annelis sounds like she's on the mend. When my cat was ill, he would only eat from my hand and in small amounts. Every now and then just pick up a little food and see if she'll eat some more. I got a good amount of food into him doing this.

Hope Orphelia feels better soon.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

how I feel about your little one being home!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@huckybuck Yep I've got some of that, that's what I've managed to get into Annelis this morning, it's a good job I asked for these things because he wasn't going to suggest them!

No I haven't :Shy I haven't even cut my cake either! Cards and presents dotted around everywhere, I will do it soon  I am much happier, but of course I know we're not out of the woods yet. And knowing we don't even know what's wrong with them niggles the back of my mind that these meds won't work. Trying to keep positive they will though xxx

Thanks guys, I will definitely be trying little and often. Annelis hasn't been sick again for over 24 hours now touch wood!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Erenya said:


> how I feel about your little one being home!


Awww thank you :Happy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm very happy things are improving for you, Friday night, wine, presents, cards and cuddles. What more can you ask for apart from chocolate.(but Hey! You haven't opened your prezzies yet) I have two pouches of that RC gastro stuff from last week if you want it
.







for you, happy belated birthday.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Bless your beautiful girls! they are improving and that is encouraging news hun! Keep trying to tempt them with tasty food you could even try a little by syringe just so they get some nourishment as HB says some Hills prescription food with a bit of Forti Flora mixed in? It sounds as they are both still feeling a bit nauseous but are actually hungry. I'm sure they will soon be well again take it day by day and all will be well! Big hugs to you all. XXX


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just had to look in to see how the girls and of course you are doing. Thank you for updating us. 
I am pleased the girls have had a comfortable night. And I am sure that once the ABs kick in they will get their appetites back. Topping up the healing vibes will try and pop back in later. But judging by the mess from the plasterers I am not sure if I will be able to plus I have to go to the doctors tonight. Big hugs for you and the girls 

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan M said:


> I hope she is  I just want them to eat! Gotta be patient, they'll get there.
> She's happy
> View attachment 230192
> 
> ...


You could try chicken broth. Or beef broth something with more meat content than vegetable. The purée one is the best as they lick it off your finger. Just try one or two jars in case it doesn't work. But I had an elderly cat years ago that had to have baby food every now and then as he was a poor eater.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Also when my lot were babies the cats I had at the time couldn't wait to finish up what the babies had left. 

Viv xx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Just catching up, so, so happy shes home, hopefully they are both over the worst and on the road to recovery now. Keep trying hand feeding, when duchess was ill she wouldnt touch anything i left down for her but she would eat tiny bits off my fingers so we just very little but often, (id lie with her and stroke her and cuddle her at the same time so it was nice time rather than me just sticking a finger full of food in her face!) The baby food idea is brilliant, just steer clear of anything with onion etc. Id imagine, I also had some success with lick e lix. Lots of get well vibes to them both xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Be very careful feeding baby food you have to be 100% sure it does not contain Garlic or onion both are toxic to cats. XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Very glad to hear the girls had a good night and seem to be improving, I'm sure they'll start eating when their tummies settle a bit  x


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hi have you tried the webbox lick-e-lix mine take tablets covered in it , food they are not fussed on and you could dab a tiny bit on their nose just to get them licking it and maybe start their appertite ,xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

The other thing is they may like a wee touch of fortiflora over their food.

You sound a bit more positive today which is good

Hugs from the M household


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pleased to hear the update, thanks hun - onwards and upwards xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey all, not much progress to report I'm afraid  
I felt like I'd hit a bit of a brick wall earlier, they're not so poorly I need to rush them in, but not getting anywhere is so frustrating. 
When Orphelia is poorly she doesn't want to be near anyone or touched, so I just have to leave her to it and keep up with the fluids, she even camped out behind the TV earlier to get a bit of peace from me  Haven't managed to get anymore food into Annelis, but she's still well in herself. 
I'm at work for a few hours now, before I left I gave Orphelia the first lot of tablets followed by some Hills a/d syringed, just a little bit as I don't want to overwhelm her tummy. Annelis was asleep under the bed (she never sleeps under there) and since she's pretty perky I thought it would be okay to give her her pills when I get home.

I don't have any fortiflora but I know some of you use it to tempt cats to eat? I use Thrive for that and it's not working either  
I will continue to try and hand feed them as I have been. @mudgekin's Pill Pockets arrived today to help me get the meds in once thehre eating, and I've been very kindly sent some convalescent support which will hopefully arrive tomorrow and help stimulate their eating. 
Lick-e-lix I have and they like, but they won't eat anything.

It would be amazing if I got home shortly to find some food eaten, but I'm not counting on it. 
I still haven't opened my presents, maybe tomorrow xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Maybe they just needed a little peace and quiet this afternoon and when you come home they will try a little something. Mine often sleep when I'm out but as soon as I'm back they realise they want food.

I forgot to ask - did they get a B12 injection yesterday?

If they still don't want to eat later what about asking if the vets would give you a little appetite stimulant? As long as it doesn't interfere with their other meds or set them off being sick again?


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

@huckybuck I hope so, they do usually sleep all afternoon anyway, when I get home at 10 on Fridays they're usually crazy hyper because we go to bed at 9pmish every other night lol.

No they didn't, I'll call the vets in the morning and ask if there isn't any improvement, I don't know why they didn't give them that anyway :/ 
I do feel disappointed by the service I received tbh, lack of information constantly whilst Annelis was there. I want to put it down to the particular vet, but I hope they never go in again to find out!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's so difficult when you have to see a vet you don't have any faith in. When Holly was terribly ill last year, it was an emergency so I had to see a vet I didn't particularly rate/didn't know at all. I was very lucky as she was excellent and although initially I was going to carry on with Uncle Ralph, I actually decided to stay with her and see the illness through. (We have the facility to book with a particular vet which I think is invaluable). In the end I couldn't rate her highly enough; she would call me every morning for an update on Holly and evening sometimes as well. However had I felt any sort of doubts when she first treated Holly I would have been straight back to Unlce Ralph like a shot!

I do think it's really important to have the choice of vet and if your surgery doesn't offer it I may be inclined to have a look at other vets in the area. It's nice to have a relationship with one or two at the practice so you know you can always see someone you trust.

Anyway enough of that - what's important is that the girls start to eat. Fingers crossed they will be interested later xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Susan really disappointed to hear that neither of them are eating enough the vet should really be monitoring them even by phone, I know you like one particular vet but it seems he's never available. Would you consider getting a second opinion as I can't help feeling you are getting nowhere and in the meantime your girls still seem to be unwell. If it were me I don't think I would be very happy with the situation. I do hope you can speak to Bradley soon hun. I so hope you will see significant improvement very soon. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Guess what, Annelis ate some tuna  Not a lot, but some! Then I came upstairs and a few biscuits and some Applaws was eaten! She's quite lively too! Managed to get the pills into her and gave her a few Dreamies afterwards and she has apparently remembered how to swallow! 
Orphelia is still very quiet, she will sniff at food but won't try it, I have to remember she is a few days behind Annelis, she's definitely not as bad as Annelis was when she was admitted, and she has received antibiotics quicker so will hopefully not go downhill. 

I'm really not sure how they rota themselves in, it's only a small place, 2 consult rooms, 5 vets although 1 just does surgery mainly, Bradley was recommended to me before I got the girls and I've always asked for him when I've taken them, unless it's been an appointment where they've been unwell he's always cared for them. We got lucky when Orphelia was unwell just before Christmas and saw him then as well and he's just so genre and caring, it was 2 days before Christmas and he said any problems bring her back, we're available all over Christmas, reassuring. 
Tuesday he called me at 9pm, first thing he said was I'm not sure if you was expecting another update but.... (I had asked for him Tuesday but he wasn't on until the evening and Annelis needed seeing), and then after that day he wasn't consulting, so I guess they do a couple of days consulting, and a couple of days operating a week. When I booked Orphelia's spay I had to slightly alter time off from work to fit in with when he was operating. 

I feel like I keep banging on about this man, but I think it was just bad luck with timing that he wasn't consulting on those days. 
I think I would feel comfortable seeing Jane now as well, she explained everything really well to me in person and on the phone. Andrew talks so fast I can barely understand a word he says. And his aftercare isn't up to much, I wouldn't see him through choice, but I don't want to run to another practice when there is a vet, possibly 2 that I am really happy with if that makes sense. And the vet nurses and receptionists are great. 

I think if I hadn't come home to some improvement from Annelis I would have been ringing tomorrow and asking who was in definitely. Will see how they are in the morning. I recommend Bradley to everyone now, everyone loves him lol! 

Oh, and no ones been sick! Even the food I syringed into Orphelia before I left for work has stayed in  
That is a whoooole load of waffle up there ^^^ apologies!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Susan M said:


> Guess what, Annelis ate some tuna  Not a lot, but some! Then I came upstairs and a few biscuits and some Applaws was eaten! She's quite lively too! Managed to get the pills into her and gave her a few Dreamies afterwards and she has apparently remembered how to swallow!
> Orphelia is still very quiet, she will sniff at food but won't try it, I have to remember she is a few days behind Annelis, she's definitely not as bad as Annelis was when she was admitted, and she has received antibiotics quicker so will hopefully not go downhill.
> 
> I'm really not sure how they rota themselves in, it's only a small place, 2 consult rooms, 5 vets although 1 just does surgery mainly, Bradley was recommended to me before I got the girls and I've always asked for him when I've taken them, unless it's been an appointment where they've been unwell he's always cared for them. We got lucky when Orphelia was unwell just before Christmas and saw him then as well and he's just so genre and caring, it was 2 days before Christmas and he said any problems bring her back, we're available all over Christmas, reassuring.
> ...


Morning Susan just had a look in to see how the girls are doing. It's all looking very good.as they are starting to eat bless them. It certainly sounds like they have turned the corner. I am so pleased or you.

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased there's some improvement with the girls, eating a little is better than none and no more vomiting is great news. 

Keeping everything crossed they continue to get better are both now on the mend


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

vivien said:


> Sorry just a quick thought sometimes baby food will encourage cats to eat as well.maybe try some on the girls.
> 
> Viv xx


Sorry if I've missed any additions to this. I'm supposed to be doing the zoo so we can take Buddy to CC today. Baby food can be OK for cats, but please make sure it doesn't contain any onion...


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Little Zooey said:


> Sorry if I've missed any additions to this. I'm supposed to be doing the zoo so we can take Buddy to CC today. Baby food can be OK for cats, but please make sure it doesn't contain any onion...


Thank you little Zoe. Yes I forgot to add that sorry 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so glad Annelis has eaten something & that it has stayed down, it really sounds like you have turned a corner now. Orpheila will bounce back before you know it, what a stressful week you've had!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Well we had keenness for breakfast from both of them! I left a little tuna down last night which Annelis ate, she's had a few mouthfuls of breakfast and some Cosma snackies after her pills. She is bright as a button, lively and got plenty of energy 

Orphelia has eaten about 5 Dreamies! First thing that's gone in! She is keen for food, cried for breakfast and will sniff, she's just not quite there yet, but it's progress!

I didn't get any baby food "Grandpa's Sunday Lunch" didn't seem to fit the bill and there wasn't anything that I thought looked suitable, so don't worry


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so happy for you this morning, fingers crossed it stays down. X


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so delighted to hear that. Fingers and paws crossed that Annelis has turned a corner and that because Orphelia was treated with a/b quickly she will gave a much milder illness that Annelis had.

Oh...and get those cards and pressies opened :Cat


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Great news about your girls this morning!  Here's hoping they're back to normal soon. Hugs to you and healing vibes to them xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Pleased to read this update sounds as thought the girls are on the mend xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad to hear this, sounds like both girls are turning the corner! Onwards and upwards spotties!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Susan, you've been through hell! I'm so glad the girls are on the mend xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news Susan! I am so pleased as both girls seemed to have turned a corner and recovery is looking good! I hope I didn't sound patronising about your Vets but I felt that you were so worried and distraught that the staff must have realised this and got Bradley to speak to you. He sounds really nice and I know you trust him treating the girls! Keep us informed how things are going! Huge relief!







to you all!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Annelis has had another mouthful of wet, all good signs  You really would never tell she's been poorly apart from the lack of appetite bless her.
Orphelia still hasn't eaten anymore, but she's definitely stronger, she was quite floppy when I picked her up yesterday, but today she's definitely got more fight about her.

I'm thinking it couldn't have been the rabbit because surely Clavaseptin wouldn't treat salmonella/campylobacter/ecoli efficiently, and i've definitely seen an improvement in them since they're been on that. I think it has to be something Annelis brought back from the vets.

@Soozi No not patronising at all! You're completely right, and I am disappointed in the service I received for sure. And I am disappointed that Bradley never called, the receptionist definitely passed the message on because when Andrew called he said it was literally just after I called asking for Bradley Annelis was sick. He's a great vet and I don't want to hold a grudge, so I'll let it slide this time. 
I've got this to drop in next week 








The vet nurses and receptionists were great xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a gorgeous card. It would probably reduce me to tears if I was one if the nurses. I'm so so happy to hear the spotties are getting back on their paws 

Xxxxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

glad the girls are feeling better and annelis is eating a little , lovely card


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you! I hope they like it 

Further progress today! Orphelia has started taking tiny mouthfuls! She's starting to find her voice again as well, I'm getting screamed at for food lol, she then doesn't eat it really, but she's interested! 
I think they're both well on the way to recovery now, phew!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think they're definitely happy to be back together too, they've never cuddled up to each other, but they like to be in the same room or whatever. Orphelia was looking out the back door earlier, so Annelis went and slept behind her


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased and relieved for you - it does sound like they are both going to be fine now. That's wonderful news!!!

Now have you opened those presents and had a slice of cake!!!!

Happy belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's really great news Susan - you must be so relieved that the Spotties are improving and starting to eat more :Cat Enjoy your birthday now


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so pleased to hear things are on the mend sweetie. You have had the week from hell. I'm so proud of how you have coped. You did well :Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, it has been horrific but I've done my best, and the support from you guys has been amazing! I can't thank you all enough!
Hopefully a few more days and we'll be completely back to normal, I can't believe tomorrow marks a week of it all starting! 

All presents are now open, I even got some new pj's from the girls  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It certainly does sound like they are recovering and will very soon be their normal spotty girls!!! Enjoy your Birthday gifts and cake! Big hugs to you and the girls!XXX


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news that the girls are on the mend.  They will be keeping you on your toes soon  what clever girls getting their meomy a new set of pjs.  I think they better have a word in the boys ears 

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so pleased for you, it's been harsh x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thank you, it has been horrific but I've done my best, and the support from you guys has been amazing! I can't thank you all enough!
> Hopefully a few more days and we'll be completely back to normal, I can't believe tomorrow marks a week of it all starting!
> 
> All presents are now open, I even got some new pj's from the girls  xxx


Really pleased they have turned the corner and well on their way to being themselves again!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I think we need a Spotties pic just so we can check they are truly on the mend!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to read some good news for a change,so happy for you that the girls are on the mend xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's such great news your girls are on the mend   

It's been a tough week for you all, let's hope this is all now behind you and they're on the road to recovery.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just catching up with this & so glad to this fantastic news - I'm so glad you're gorgeous girlies are feeling much better. You must be so relieved after you're horrendous week!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you  Annelis ate almost half a pouch of food this morning, not so much for Orphelia but she's a little behind in recovery time. She was sat looking out the window this morning again, so she's definitely feeling better! Can't wait to have my little needy nutter back! 
Picture as requested when I get home from work


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad they are coming along, slowly but surely!!!
Looking forward to pic (but save any tummy ones for the comp lol).


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so so very pleased that the spotties are well on the way to mending totally. I think we have all been so worried about you and the girls.

Hugs hugs from me n Mr M


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I came home to toys downstairs! Hurrah! 
Annelis then scared me half to death, I could hear her throwing up! Raced downstairs to find a pile of sick on the floor, to hen discover it was a furball! She's never had one before, massive relief that's what it was. 
They both made a great effort at dinner, think I can go back to feeding meals rather than leaving food everywhere now 



huckybuck said:


> Glad they are coming along, slowly but surely!!!
> Looking forward to pic (but save any tummy ones for the comp lol).


Haha the spotties spend about 50% of the time flashing their spotty tummies! Was Idris' suggestion though 
Orphelia rolling around not showing her fluffy tum, big difference to hiding away curled up 









Are you sure I was poorly? Apart from my bald patches you'd never tell!









A sight never to be taken for granted











mudgekin said:


> I am so so very pleased that the spotties are well on the way to mending totally. I think we have all been so worried about you and the girls.
> 
> Hugs hugs from me n Mr M


Aww it's so nice to know people care and understand. I have cried so much I'm surprised I didn't need to go on a drip myself, but coming on here and having people to talk to has been amazing. I can't put it into words how much I appreciate the kindness from you and Mr M. I hope I never have to go through something like this again, but I know if I did you would all be here to help  xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful spotties, so glad to see you looking well again girlies :Kiss


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Just two more pics 
I know we said no tummies, but I have to share my current view!



And the difference in this one since yesterday, we've been playing fetch and sliding across the kitchen floor!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh that tummy!! They look amazing, you would never realise they'd been poorly, what a relief!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So pleased to see them looking so well :Cat:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They look truly wonderful!!! Full tummies too you'd never know they'd been off their food for so long. 

Lovely to see them looking healthy and well and tucking into their tea!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd give that tummy my vote any day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely photos of your beautiful girls, so glad they are now on the mend


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great pics of gorgeous girls,who would believe they have caused such worry to their slave and all of us on PF,
So pleased to see you both looking so well


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Ohhhh...that tummy is just calling out for a shmooooch.

It's so good to see how well they look :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awwww they look just gorgeous , so glad they are feeling lots better :Happy


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww look at those beautiful girls I am so pleased they are on the mend. I really has been an awful time for you. So glad that the girl feel better 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Amazing recovery! Wonderful pics. So nice to see they are well again. You're a great kitty mum Susan


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

OOOOH how lovely your girls are I just love them! So pleased to see them little eager beavers tucking in their grub! A sight to behold! Hugs for you all!















XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Excuse my cheeky side note here Susan  Do you think your girls much improved health is something that we can congratulate you on at the PF London Get Together on June 6th? I hope so :Cat


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How are my lovely spotties @Susan M??? XXX:Cat:Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you  We finish the antibiotics in the morning, and I'd say both girls are back to themselves - Annelis has started sleeping under the bed since she came home from the vets, something I'm hoping she'll grow out of as I really hate that she feels the need to hide now. 
We're not quite back to eating normal meals yet, I hate leaving food down but don't have a choice at the moment.

No idea what this bug or whatever is, but yesterday and today Orphelia has done the most disgusting poos of her entire life! Tmi I know, but seriously I've always been lucky they have great poo! Poor baby can't be nice for her!

Current quandary, 99.9% sure it had nothing to do with the rabbit, I was going to chuck the lot but now I can't decide whether to finish what I have or not.



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Excuse my cheeky side note here Susan  Do you think your girls much improved health is something that we can congratulate you on at the PF London Get Together on June 6th? I hope so :Cat


Well as you know I was intending to come, I hadn't said anything yet because I've been seeing if I can sort something, but I think I'm destined to never come to these things! My Dad is getting married 2 weeks after and his soon to be wife has just decided she wants some kind of hen thing that day. I live in Kent and they live on Canvey Island, I think that and London is going to be too much of a trek


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Soozi said:


> How are my lovely spotties @Susan M??? XXX:Cat:Cat


Great minds I was just updating  xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww really pleased the girls are slowly getting to full fitness! I wouldn't worry about the hiding I'm sure Annelis will come out when she's ready.
If it were me I think I would rather bin the rabbit and not take the risk, would you really feel happy giving it to them Hun? Have you tried FortiFlora! I think it's brilliant stuff as well as encouraging Liddy to eat wet food her poos have really improved and very little smell! she was a bit of a little stinker before! Glad all is well keep us updated! XXX


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great to hear the girls are back to normal Rodney always hides under the bed for days after a visit to the vets but he gets over it eventually so I'm sure Annelis will too. The hideous poo might just be a reaction to the antibiotics, they often send my cats the other way


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Well as you know I was intending to come, I hadn't said anything yet because I've been seeing if I can sort something, but I think I'm destined to never come to these things! My Dad is getting married 2 weeks after and his soon to be wife has just decided she wants some kind of hen thing that day. I live in Kent and they live on Canvey Island, I think that and London is going to be too much of a trek


Oh dear life always gets in the way of great plans  I guess we'lol need at least one more Get Together this year. Enjoy the hen thing  And all the best to your sweet girls x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! They are better!  :Kiss :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So glad the girls are better! I'm with Soozi, I'd chuck the rabbit, just in case!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too bin the bunny!!!

Glad they're doing well xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am really pleased to read the girls are better.  The poo as others have said was probably the antibiotics. Yes I would bin the rabbit too just in case. 

Viv xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pleased to hear the girls are almost better xx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all  Think they were having raw withdrawals, the venison was scoffed down this morning!

@Soozi I don't have any fortiflora as their poo has always been great and not smelly, think I'll invest in some though!

@Matrod Aww really, I think she must have been so fed up with them keep poking and faffing with her that she's hiding so no one can disturb her, poor baby!

Orphelia has had clavaseptin twice before so the poo baffled me, they've had their last antibiotics this morning so hopefully it'll be fine now! I've become quite the master of pilling 2 cats before work in the mornings!

Can you believe it's been a whole week since Annelis spent her first night in hospital, feels like yesterday xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

From another raw feeder I know what you mean about the poop , I think we're spoilt, sloppy stinky ones are rare. It is probs her body getting rid of the bacteria, a last good clear out kind of thing. Eww! If there is even one itsy bitsy chance it's the rabbit I would not go there again. Or cook it and give it them, you could make a kitty rabbit pate. Lol I'm.very happy they are much better . Viv le spotties. 

Edit should that be la spotties because they are girls.? I don't know my French is brutal.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased the girls are feeling better  

It's a shame you can't make it to the meet up, hopefully see you on the next one. Have a lovely time on the hen do


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

idris said:


> From another raw feeder I know what you mean about the poop , I think we're spoilt, sloppy stinky ones are rare. It is probs her body getting rid of the bacteria, a last good clear out kind of thing. Eww! If there is even one itsy bitsy chance it's the rabbit I would not go there again. Or cook it and give it them, you could make a kitty rabbit pate. Lol I'm.very happy they are much better . Viv le spotties.
> 
> Edit should that be la spotties because they are girls.? I don't know my French is brutal.


Yep, the girls have always been raw fed and always done wonderful poo! Also very lucky they have cast iron stomachs and I can feed anything and it doesn't cause upset tummies. 
Ah yeah hadn't thought of cooking it, the only reason I still even have it is because my breeder is feeding the same batch to her cats with no problems. That said I don't think I will use it, and we're sourcing rabbit from elsewhere now 
Lol I'll take either! 


sarahecp said:


> I'm so pleased the girls are feeling better
> 
> It's a shame you can't make it to the meet up, hopefully see you on the next one. Have a lovely time on the hen do


I don't even want to go to it! But you can imagine the uproar if I said that


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Yep, the girls have always been raw fed and always done wonderful poo! Also very lucky they have cast iron stomachs and I can feed anything and it doesn't cause upset tummies.
> Ah yeah hadn't thought of cooking it, the only reason I still even have it is because my breeder is feeding the same batch to her cats with no problems. That said I don't think I will use it, and we're sourcing rabbit from elsewhere now
> Lol I'll take either!
> 
> I don't even want to go to it! But you can imagine the uproar if I said that


Yes!! I know where you're coming from! Got to keep the peace


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Yep, the girls have always been raw fed and always done wonderful poo! Also very lucky they have cast iron stomachs and I can feed anything and it doesn't cause upset tummies.
> Ah yeah hadn't thought of cooking it, the only reason I still even have it is because my breeder is feeding the same batch to her cats with no problems. That said I don't think I will use it, and we're sourcing rabbit from elsewhere now
> Lol I'll take either!
> 
> I don't even want to go to it! But you can imagine the uproar if I said that


I'm glad you've decided to bin the rabbit hun even though your breeder is feeding the same batch that doesn't mean to say that some of what you have isn't contaminated. So happy your girls are ok now.  xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Yes!! I know where you're coming from! Got to keep the peace


Exactly that, families eh!

The rabbit is going and we're ordering from Purrform on Saturday 

I have no idea what is going on with this poor girls bowels :Yuck My goodness! Maybe because Annelis was flushed out with fluid she didn't get this?


----------

